# Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Maio 2009



## Dan (30 Abr 2009 às 23:52)

Tópico para o seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos no mês de Maio.


----------



## Brunomc (2 Mai 2009 às 11:30)

muito sol e calor até quinta feira pelo menos..sexta feira já parece haver uma descida da temperatura e o aparecimento de alguns aguaceiros fracos

o cape ainda tá muito incerto.. vamos aguardar


----------



## Brunomc (2 Mai 2009 às 11:46)

*Re: Análise Modelos, Previsão e Alertas - Maio 2009*



> Para quem está a contar ir para a praia, não esquecer o tapa vento.
> Apesar das temperaturas máximas previstas serem de verão, a nortada deverá marcar presença durante a tarde.



Bom Dia André

onde é que posso ver essas previsões da intensidade do vento e direcção??


----------



## AnDré (2 Mai 2009 às 11:59)

*Re: Análise Modelos, Previsão e Alertas - Maio 2009*



Brunomc disse:


> Bom Dia André
> 
> onde é que posso ver essas previsões da intensidade do vento e direcção??



Bom dia!

Os mapas são de uso interno do meteoPT.com, gerados a partir das runs do GFS.
No entanto, a partir do windguro tens também acesso ao valor numérico médio da intensidade do vento previsto e a direcção do vento. BAsta escolheres o lugar que pretendes.
O windguro também faz a leitura das cartas do GFS.


----------



## Veterano (2 Mai 2009 às 11:59)

Brunomc disse:


> muito sol e calor até quinta feira pelo menos..sexta feira já parece haver uma descida da temperatura e o aparecimento de alguns aguaceiros fracos



 Efectivamente o GFS promete um arrefecimento para o próximo sábado, mas a esta distância, pode ainda aquecer mais, em vez de arrefecer...


----------



## Brunomc (2 Mai 2009 às 12:02)

*Re: Análise Modelos, Previsão e Alertas - Maio 2009*



> Bom dia!
> 
> Os mapas são de uso interno do meteoPT.com, gerados a partir das runs do GFS.
> No entanto, a partir do windguro tens também acesso ao valor numérico médio da intensidade do vento previsto e a direcção do vento. BAsta escolheres o lugar que pretendes.
> O windguro também faz a leitura das cartas do GFS.



obrigado


----------



## Brunomc (2 Mai 2009 às 12:08)

> Efectivamente o GFS promete um arrefecimento para o próximo sábado, mas a esta distância, pode ainda aquecer mais, em vez de arrefecer...



pois nunca se sabe..


----------



## Lightning (2 Mai 2009 às 23:51)

Maio, mês das trovoadas?






 

Ou será Maio apenas mais um mês como todos os outros? 

Esperemos para ver... É sempre tudo a longo prazo, parece que só podemos sonhar, por enquanto...


----------



## Lightning (3 Mai 2009 às 12:08)

*Re: MAIO: mês das Trovoadas ?*

As trovoadas andam cá perto... Mas só aparecem nos modelos a longo prazo. 

Tal como alguns utilizadores aqui já referiram, todos esperemos que este mês nos traga bastantes fenómenos destes, já que nos últimos dois anos, pelo menos, o número de trovoadas não tem sido lá grande coisa.

Já agora, alguém é servido?


----------



## Chasing Thunder (3 Mai 2009 às 12:14)

Lightning disse:


> Maio, mês das trovoadas?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Este ano Maio Mês das Trovoadas, deixa-me rir, o gfs adia sempre a festa toda, acho que ném podemos sonhar porque se continuar assim não vai acontecer nada, estou mesmo zangado com tempo...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (3 Mai 2009 às 12:19)

*Re: MAIO: mês das Trovoadas ?*



Lightning disse:


> As trovoadas andam cá perto... Mas só aparecem nos modelos a longo prazo.
> 
> Tal como alguns utilizadores aqui já referiram, todos esperemos que este mês nos traga bastantes fenómenos destes, já que nos últimos dois anos, pelo menos, o número de trovoadas não tem sido lá grande coisa.
> 
> Já agora, alguém é servido?



Se isso ai em frança chegar a acontecer...bem então estão tramados


----------



## miguel (3 Mai 2009 às 12:27)

Tempo de seca toda a semana com temperaturas no Sul na casa dos 30 a 35ºc de máxima na terça quarta e quinta...a partir de sexta descida da temperatura que poderá ser muito significativa no fim de semana 9 e 10 com ocorrência de aguaceiros e trovoada em especial no interior Norte e Centro...se nada mudar entretanto será mais ou menos isto!


----------



## Veterano (3 Mai 2009 às 16:49)

A questão das trovoadas pode vir a revelar-se muito interessante no último fim de semana de Maio, altura em que alguns aguerridos membros irão passar 2 - 3 dias em zona propícia, a Serra da Estrela.


----------



## stormy (3 Mai 2009 às 21:23)

os modelos , no medio-longo prazo, andam a ( tentar) inventar algo para nos entertermos.
uma hipotese plausivel é que um embolsamento com origem sobre as ilhas britanicas provoque instabilidade sobre a peninsula lá para dia 11 ou 12 ao mover-se para SSW e depois para E.
aqui o mapa com a possivel trajectoria do embolsamento:



após este evento o GFS começa a delirar pondo o AA a W e em apofise polar com um sistema de baixas em superficie a estender-se até á P.I., a minha modesta visao e experiencia mostra-me que após o embolsamento o AA voltará a prolongar-se para a europa tal como nestes prox dias e o embolsamento acabará por se dissipar sobre o mediterraneo ocidental
apesar de tudo o ensemble anda ás aranhas e há imensa incerteza e inconsistencia após o dia 9 portanto tudo é possivel....esperemos que a minha hipotese do enbolsamento se concretize


----------



## thunderboy (3 Mai 2009 às 21:40)

Lightning disse:


> As trovoadas andam cá perto... Mas só aparecem nos modelos a longo prazo.
> 
> Tal como alguns utilizadores aqui já referiram, todos esperemos que este mês nos traga bastantes fenómenos destes, já que nos últimos dois anos, pelo menos, o número de trovoadas não tem sido lá grande coisa.
> 
> Já agora, alguém é servido?





Chasing Thunder disse:


> Se isso ai em frança chegar a acontecer...bem então estão tramados


Tramados mas bem
O menu tem direito a fritos e tudo


----------



## rbsmr (4 Mai 2009 às 00:28)

Uma agradável futurologia...


----------



## stormy (4 Mai 2009 às 10:08)

O GFS voltou a tirar tudo
apenas há uma tendencia para descida das temps entre dia 9 e 13 para depois voltarem a subir


----------



## Veterano (4 Mai 2009 às 11:16)

stormy disse:


> O GFS voltou a tirar tudo
> apenas há uma tendencia para descida das temps entre dia 9 e 13 para depois voltarem a subir



  E em termos de chuva, só está prevista para sábado, dia 9, e apenas nas regiões do Norte. Parece que voltamos ao Maio dos grandes calores e seco...


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Mai 2009 às 12:06)

Esta sanduíche anticiclónica está a fazer suar Portugal por todos os lados, o AA está entalado entre depressões por cima de nós, ele irá começar a desatracar a partir de amanhã afastando-se para Oeste o que vai permitir a entrada de nebulosidade a partir de quarta/quinta. Já as temperaturas parece que vão sofrer uma ligeira descida para o fim de semana, mas isso ainda está por defenir.





P.S- Se o Atlântico norte não estivesse tão activo a nivel de depressões não teriamos este calor de certeza, pelo menos no litoral, pois o AA subiria e provocaria nortada em todo o litoral oeste.


----------



## stormy (4 Mai 2009 às 14:17)

este novo ensemble das 6z só baralhou ainda mais as coisas aumentando a incerteza já a partir de dia 8provavelmente teremos AA e um maio quente até ao fim....


----------



## *Dave* (4 Mai 2009 às 16:26)

*Re: Análise Modelos, Previsão e Alertas - Maio 2009*

Boas .

Venho aqui deixar a seguinte pergunta: Será que teremos trovoadas mais cedo do que o esperado? 






STAY


----------



## Chasing Thunder (4 Mai 2009 às 18:19)

*Re: Análise Modelos, Previsão e Alertas - Maio 2009*



*Dave* disse:


> Boas .
> 
> Venho aqui deixar a seguinte pergunta: Será que teremos trovoadas mais cedo do que o esperado?
> 
> ...



Era bom era, mas não acredito muito nisso


----------



## miguel (4 Mai 2009 às 20:05)

Trovoadas amanha terça não me parece! mas acredito em alguns desenvolvimentos verticais!que não devem passar disso...


----------



## Vince (4 Mai 2009 às 21:54)

*Re: Análise Modelos, Previsão e Alertas - Maio 2009*



*Dave* disse:


> Boas .
> Venho aqui deixar a seguinte pergunta: Será que teremos trovoadas mais cedo do que o esperado?



Dá ideia que se forma uma pequena depressão térmica entre Portugal e Espanha, parece difícil haver trovoada, mas quem sabe, talvez junto à fronteira para os lados da Amareleja.


----------



## stormy (4 Mai 2009 às 22:22)

Duvido muito que haja trovoada amanha....tal como diz o miguel eu acho que poder-se-hão formar uns  cumulus mas nada de mais
quanto aos proximos dias o ensemble está completamente indeciso...a partir de dia 9 simplesmente nem vale a pena olhar
aqui o ensemble para as proximidades da amareleja:



boas


----------



## rbsmr (4 Mai 2009 às 23:04)

stormy disse:


> Duvido muito que haja trovoada amanha....tal como diz o miguel eu acho que poder-se-hão formar uns  cumulus mas nada de mais
> quanto aos proximos dias o ensemble está completamente indeciso...a partir de dia 9 simplesmente nem vale a pena olhar
> aqui o ensemble para as proximidades da amareleja:
> 
> ...



Viva!
Peço desculpa mas tenho dificuldade em interpretar este grafismo do ensemble...

Já fiz busca no site mas não encontrei nenhum tópico a explicar o ensemble... Alguém pode-me dar umas luzes... Até agora acho que percebi que cada linha representa um modelo de previsão?? E a parte inferior será relativa à precipitação???? Já agora de onde retiram este gráfico? O que significam as escalas laterais? Temperaturas?

Desde já agradecido!


----------



## thunderboy (5 Mai 2009 às 01:37)

*Re: Análise Modelos, Previsão e Alertas - Maio 2009*



*Dave* disse:


> Boas .
> 
> Venho aqui deixar a seguinte pergunta: Será que teremos trovoadas mais cedo do que o esperado?
> 
> ...







Hmmm...


----------



## thunderboy (5 Mai 2009 às 08:19)




----------



## stormy (5 Mai 2009 às 10:17)

volta de 180º no ensemble que agora mostra uma tendencia para descida generosa das temps.......precipitação é que nada
resumindo, volto a dizer que nao vale a pena ver o ensemble ( e talvez todos os modelos) durante uns tempos.
é este o cenario actual:



boas


----------



## vitamos (5 Mai 2009 às 11:03)

rbsmr disse:


> Viva!
> Peço desculpa mas tenho dificuldade em interpretar este grafismo do ensemble...
> 
> Já fiz busca no site mas não encontrei nenhum tópico a explicar o ensemble... Alguém pode-me dar umas luzes... Até agora acho que percebi que cada linha representa um modelo de previsão?? E a parte inferior será relativa à precipitação???? Já agora de onde retiram este gráfico? O que significam as escalas laterais? Temperaturas?
> ...



Olá *rbsmr*!

Também eu efectuei pesquisa pelo fórum sobre a tua dúvida. Tenho praticamente a certeza que existe um post muito explicativo algures, mas não consegui encontrar. Por isso, e no meu modesto conhecimento, irei partilhar contigo as noções que tenho e tentar responder, ou pelo menos dar algumas luzes, sobre as questões que colocas.

Cada linha que referes designa um membro do modelo em causa. Estes ensembles são do modelo GFS. Os modelos são feitos através de um conjunto muitíssimo complexo de cálculos e variáveis. Dentro de cada modelo existe um conjunto de membros que genericamente representam tendências. Assim no ensemble tens o conjunto dos 21 membros do GFS. Naturalmente com a distância de previsão os membros divergem. Quanto mais divergem maior a incerteza da previsão.

Existem 4 linhas destacadas na legenda (linhas grossas)

VERMELHA - Média dos valores estabelecida através das normais. Serve genericamente em termos comparativos de temperatura (acima, abaixo, dentro da média).

AZUL - Linha de controlo (a definição exacta desta não sei, se alguém conseguir esclarecer, desde já agradeço  )

VERDE - Representa os valores expressos na actual run do GFS, ou seja, é aquilo que o modelo apresenta em cada saída

CINZENTO - Média dos valores dos ensembles, ou seja, média dos valores de todos os membros.

A escala da esquerda representa os valores de temperatura a 850hPa. A escala da direita a precipitação em mm. Em baixo estão os dias. 

Uma das hipóteses de veres estes diagramas de forma interactiva e comparativa é seguires este link:

http://www.wetterzentrale.de/topkarten/fsavnmgeur.html

Depois duas hipóteses:
Clicar em: GFS 0.5°: Europa  
ou
Clicar em: GFS Ens: Europa (Karte)

Em ambos aparece o mapa da Europa. Se reparares ele encontra-se com varicela  , ou seja, cheio de pontos negros. Cada um representa uma coordenada. Clica nos pontos sobre os quais desejas ver a previsão!

Na primeira hipótese: Meteograma (nebulosidade, pressão, ventos, temperaturas, humidades e precipitação)

Na segunda hipótese: A carta de ENSEMBLE que estás habituado a ver aqui!


Espero ter ajudado


----------



## David sf (5 Mai 2009 às 11:55)

Não tenho a certeza absoluta, mas acho que é assim:

A linha verde representa a saída principal do GFS, feita com uma resolução de 1 grau. Cada linha de ensemble mostra o que aconteceria caso uma das hipóteses assumidas na saída principal não se concretizasse ou assumisse um caminho diferente. Como esta simulação é feita a uma resolução de 2 graus, a linha de controlo mostra  a simulação com essa mesma resolução partindo das mesmas premissas que a saída principal. Resumindo, se há mais linhas acima da linha de controlo, mostra que é mais provável que a temperatura acabe por ser superior que a saída principal do que seja inferior. Se disse algo errado peço desculpa, mas é aquilo que eu interpreto destes gráficos.


----------



## stormy (5 Mai 2009 às 12:03)

amanhã entraremos num pantano barometrico......mas a partir de t+126h o GFS ( run das 6z) mete a formação de uma cut-off a ENE dos açores que, com movimento para ESE atingirá o centro e norte do pais absorvendo posteriormente um embolsamento com origem num cavamento entre a escandinavia e as ilhas britanicas e ficando estacionaria sobre a peninsula bloqueada entre um nucleo do AA situados nas ilhas britanicas e outro na zona dos açores.
esta é uma situação a acompanhar apesar de poder ser apenas um acto de "desespero" por parte do GFS que rapidamente se esfumará...
resumindo teremos calor, pouco vento equiçá um ou outro cumulo mais evidente ,no interior, até t+126 e depois logo se verá....


----------



## Veterano (5 Mai 2009 às 14:31)

stormy disse:


> amanhã entraremos num pantano barometrico......mas a partir de t+126h o GFS ( run das 6z) mete a formação de uma cut-off a ENE dos açores que, com movimento para ESE atingirá o centro e norte do pais absorvendo posteriormente um embolsamento com origem num cavamento entre a escandinavia e as ilhas britanicas e ficando estacionaria sobre a peninsula bloqueada entre um nucleo do AA situados nas ilhas britanicas e outro na zona dos açores.
> esta é uma situação a acompanhar apesar de poder ser apenas um acto de "desespero" por parte do GFS que rapidamente se esfumará...
> resumindo teremos calor, pouco vento equiçá um ou outro cumulo mais evidente ,no interior, até t+126 e depois logo se verá....



  É num prazo minimamente aceitável a única hipótese de alguma chuva em todo o país, só nos resta aguardar, o modelo europeu não é tão optimista...


----------



## stormy (5 Mai 2009 às 14:34)

o ensemble das 6z tá de acordo com o GFS
e já há alguma consistencia apesar de achar que certezas só mesmo até dia 9....


----------



## vitamos (5 Mai 2009 às 14:46)

stormy disse:


> o ensemble das 6z tá de acordo com o GFS
> e já há alguma consistencia apesar de achar que certezas só mesmo até dia 9....



Stormy, gostaria de fazer um pedido para complementar as boas análises que tens feito aqui aos ensembles. Seria bom colocares a localização do mesmo. Digo isto porque o ensemble que colocaste é absolutamente distinto de, por exemplo, o ensemble para um ponto do nordeste transmontano. E é de referir que as diferenças são muito significativas no curto prazo.

Já agora fica o link aqui do fórum para compreender melhor os ensembles:

 Interpretação do diagrama de Ensemble


----------



## stormy (5 Mai 2009 às 14:50)

vitamos disse:


> Stormy, gostaria de fazer um pedido para complementar as boas análises que tens feito aqui aos ensembles. Seria bom colocares a localização do mesmo. Digo isto porque o ensemble que colocaste é absolutamente distinto de, por exemplo, o ensemble para um ponto do nordeste transmontano. E é de referir que as diferenças são muito significativas no curto prazo.
> 
> Já agora fica o link aqui do fórum para compreender melhor os ensembles:
> 
> Interpretação do diagrama de Ensemble



tens as informações de lat. e long. no ensemble
este que agora pus é para o litoral centro ( 39º, 9W)


----------



## vitamos (5 Mai 2009 às 14:56)

stormy disse:


> *tens as informações de lat. e long. no ensemble*
> este que agora pus é para o litoral centro ( 39º, 9W)



Yep, eu sei  , Simplesmente tanto eu, como provavelmente muitas pessoas, não saberei tanto de geografia que me permita visualizar logo (sem um mapa) as localizações correspondentes aos dados. Disse apenas para mencionar a referência como auxiliar


----------



## stormy (5 Mai 2009 às 14:57)

vitamos disse:


> Yep, eu sei  , Simplesmente tanto eu, como provavelmente muitas pessoas, não saberei tanto de geografia que me permita visualizar logo (sem um mapa) as localizações correspondentes aos dados. Disse apenas para mencionar a referência como auxiliar



OK


----------



## thunderboy (5 Mai 2009 às 16:45)

Será?...


----------



## vitamos (5 Mai 2009 às 17:20)

thunderboy disse:


> Será?...



Já não é


----------



## stormy (6 Mai 2009 às 10:18)

o ensemble voltou atrás
aqui os dados para o litoral centro:


----------



## stormy (6 Mai 2009 às 14:25)

novo ensemble nova decepção........a inconsistencia é notada logo no dia 9 e, por isso tudo o que esteja á frente dessa data está seriamente comprometidoao menos que viesse uma onda de calor com 40º ou uma cut-off ou trovoadas com LI -8 e CAPE  2500..mas nem isso..é só nortada e tempo ameno, entediante


----------



## YuRiSsS (6 Mai 2009 às 17:56)

Sou uma pessoa que comenta pouco, por ser um "newbie" nestas andaças, mas porra, estas dos modelos da parte da manhã darem possivel festa para um dia especifico, e no modelo seguinte dar uma coisa quase totalmente diferente... dá uns certos nervos...

Cumps,


----------



## Snifa (7 Mai 2009 às 09:24)

O IM já prevê chuva para domingo : 

*Previsão para Domingo, 10 de Maio de 2009*
Períodos de céu muito nublado.
Vento de sudoeste fraco a moderado (10 a 25 km/h), soprando
moderado a forte (25 a 40 km/h) nas terras altas.
Períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros a partir da tarde.
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal.

METEOROLOGISTAS: Pedro Reis Vieira/ Madalena Rodrigues


Pelo satélite aquela mancha nebulosa a Oeste parece interessante e estar a evoluir  nas nossa direcção....


Ou será tudo nuvens altas?







Muita parra e pouca uva?


----------



## Veterano (7 Mai 2009 às 09:38)

Snifa disse:


> O IM já prevê chuva para domingo :
> 
> 
> Pelo satélite aquela mancha nebulosa a Oeste parece interessante e estar a evoluir  nas nossa direcção....
> ...



  Pela previsão do GFS, dá ideia que vai quase tudo ficar no mar...


----------



## Brunomc (7 Mai 2009 às 12:40)

> Pela previsão do GFS, dá ideia que vai quase tudo ficar no mar...



Se houver alguma coisa irá se formar no interior do pais e evoluir para NE/E

tipo aguaceiros e trovoada..


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Mai 2009 às 19:18)

Aí vem o tempo de Verão típico de cá  será que o calor ainda vai voltar ??


----------



## psm (7 Mai 2009 às 20:18)

Mário Barros disse:


> Aí vem o tempo de Verão típico de cá  será que o calor ainda vai voltar ??





Pois Mario mas freemeteo é freemeteo olha para esta bela run que saiu do ECMWF.



http://www.ecmwf.int/products/forec...e!pop!od!oper!public_plots!2009050712!!!step/


----------



## Snifa (7 Mai 2009 às 20:24)

psm disse:


> Pois Mario mas freemeteo é freemeteo olha para esta bela run que saiu do ECMWF.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ecmwf.int/products/forec...e!pop!od!oper!public_plots!2009050712!!!step/



E mesmo o GFS melhorou...já coloca uma depressão a Oeste de Portugal às 81 horas... quando na run anterior não existia tão bem delineada....as quantidades de precipitação sobre Portugal também aumentaram ( embora sem ser nada de especial)  esta situação é bem mais favorável a instabilidade para nós....vamos aguardar a ver se se mantém .... 





Previsão da pressão ao nivel do mar segundo o GFS:

Run actual 12 Z










Run anterior 6 Z:


----------



## psm (7 Mai 2009 às 20:29)

Snifa disse:


> E mesmo o GFS melhorou...já coloca uma depressão a Oeste de Portugal às 81 horas... quando na run anterior não existia tão bem delineada....as quantidades de precipitação sobre Portugal também aumentaram ( embora sem ser nada de especial)  esta situação é bem mais favorável a instabilidade para nós....vamos aguardar a ver se se mantém ....






POis mas a taça se vier acontecer esta situação é para um modelo muito criticado, mas algum dia tinha de acertar(acontecia muitas vezes alguns anos atrás) O NOGAP´s pois foi o 1º a prever isto, e quem foi reticente até à ultima foi o GFS.


----------



## stormy (7 Mai 2009 às 20:31)

psm disse:


> Pois Mario mas freemeteo é freemeteo olha para esta bela run que saiu do ECMWF.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ecmwf.int/products/forec...e!pop!od!oper!public_plots!2009050712!!!step/



e o GFSque reviravoltaacho mesmo que a primeira depressao pode ocorrer mas depois, quase de certeza,que virá o AA de novo ou entao entramos em janeiro take2


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Mai 2009 às 20:46)

Só acredito quando a vir cair


----------



## psm (7 Mai 2009 às 21:00)

Para ajudar à festa da run do ECMWF, os  500 hp


http://www.ecmwf.int/products/forec...re!pop!od!oper!public_plots!2009050712!!step/


----------



## stormy (7 Mai 2009 às 21:19)

psm disse:


> Para ajudar à festa da run do ECMWF, os  500 hp
> 
> 
> http://www.ecmwf.int/products/forec...re!pop!od!oper!public_plots!2009050712!!step/



é com o maior pesar que anuncio a total degeneração mental que os nossos amigos GFS e ECMWF sofreram no decurso das ultimas 24 horas
quanto ao ensemble, estranhamente, seguio as ultimas passadas dos velhos modelos supra-referidos pelo menos até dia 13...é o que dá o respeito pelos mais experientes


----------



## David sf (7 Mai 2009 às 21:36)

Já viram a belíssima tempestade que o NOGAPS mete nas nossas costas às 180 horas?


----------



## Veterano (7 Mai 2009 às 21:52)

David sf disse:


> Já viram a belíssima tempestade que o NOGAPS mete nas nossas costas às 180 horas?



   É engraçado que o JMA para esse horizonte temporal também não está nada meigo. Estamos a falar no longo prazo, mas dá ideia que alguma coisa interessante se vai passar...


----------



## joseoliveira (8 Mai 2009 às 02:49)

Mário Barros disse:


> Só acredito quando a vir cair



Olá Mário

Já somos dois!
Se dissermos que em cada 10 dias em 2 ou 3 há precipitação, infelizmente não andamos longe da verdade!


----------



## David sf (8 Mai 2009 às 11:43)

Segundo o GFS, o norte do país vai receber uma pouco usual visita, nesta época do ano, da iso 0.






[/URL][/IMG]

Já o UKMO brinda-nos com uma das suas pérolas cómicas:






[/URL][/IMG]

Para já, parece quase certo que a partir do próximo domingo passaremos a ter um corredor aberto desde o Atlântico que irá originar a passagem de algumas frentes nos próximos 8/10 dias que irão afectar principalmente o norte.


----------



## David sf (8 Mai 2009 às 12:16)

Previsão do IM para amanhã:

"Céu em geral pouco nublado, apresentando-se temporariamente muito
nublado e com neblinas ou nevoeiros no litoral a norte do Cabo da
Roca até meio da manhã e durante a *tarde nas regiões do interior
onde há condições favoráveis à ocorrência de aguaceiros
e trovoadas*."

Para já o GFS tem índices de CAPE relativamente baixos (<400). Acho que se poderá formar qualquer coisa na raia, mas devido à circulação ser de NW vai tudo parar a Espanha.


----------



## Vince (8 Mai 2009 às 12:20)

David sf disse:


> Segundo o GFS, o norte do país *vai receber* uma pouco usual visita, nesta época do ano, da iso 0.



Só uma pequena observação. Nunca se pode dizer "vai" como se fosse uma certeza numa saída de um modelo a 180 horas, ainda para mais na saída das 6z mais dada a divagações no médio e longo prazo


----------



## David sf (8 Mai 2009 às 12:23)

Vince disse:


> Só uma pequena observação. Nunca se pode dizer "vai" como se fosse uma certeza numa saída de um modelo a 180 horas, ainda para mais na saída das 6z mais dada a divagações no médio e longo prazo



*Segundo o GFS*. Não estou a dizer que vai, estou a dizer que, para o GFS, run das 6z, vai.


----------



## Vince (8 Mai 2009 às 12:33)

David sf disse:


> *Segundo o GFS*. Não estou a dizer que vai, estou a dizer que, para o GFS, run das 6z, vai.



Certo. Mas nestas coisas do médio/longo prazo muitas vezes são meras divagações e é necessário por exemplo verificar alguma consistência contínua de situações, comparar diferentes saídas e preferencialmente até diferentes modelos. Penso que acaba muitas vezes por ser irrelevante estarmos aqui a olhar e comentar uma qualquer saída isolada sem que nela tenhamos visto algo de mais consistente. Isto não é uma critica, é apenas uma pequena observação. Já que há tantas pessoas aqui a terem o trabalho de olhar e comentar os modelos, com um pequeno esforço extra essas análises ficariam bastante enriquecidas se feitas de forma um pouco mais abrangente comparando saídas e encontrando tendências mais sólidas.


----------



## Veterano (8 Mai 2009 às 17:26)

As possibilidades de chuva para o fim-de-semana são razoáveis, segundo o GFS na recente Run das 12Z. A começar pelo sul no sábado à tarde e estendendo-se ao resto do país no domingo e 2ª feira.


----------



## Brunomc (8 Mai 2009 às 18:06)

> As possibilidades de chuva para o fim-de-semana são razoáveis, segundo o GFS na recente Run das 12Z. A começar pelo sul no sábado à tarde e estendendo-se ao resto do país no domingo e 2ª feira.




Sábado a tarde haverá aguaceiros que podem ser acompanhados de trovoada no interior centro e sul..  o cape até está bom para formações convectivas no interior

Domingo mais uns aguaceiros mas penso que em termos de trovoada estará fraco..

e na madrugada de segunda feira chegará uma frente que irá largar chuva moderada e uma ou outra trovoada no litoral norte e centro também chuva ou aguaceiros fracos mais para o  interior 


CAPE para amanhã a tarde :

Interior centro e sul [ -2 e -3 ]
Interior Norte [ -1 ]


CAPE para Segunda-feira de manhã :

Litoral Norte e Centro [ -1 e -2 ]


----------



## Brunomc (8 Mai 2009 às 18:22)

*Re: Análise Modelos, Previsão e Alertas - Maio 2009*



> As várias cartas de altitude apontam (Domingo, 10 de Maio às 12h00UTC) para o isolamento de um núcleo de ar frio em toda a estrutura vertical da atmosfera, numa posição a Oeste da Península Ibérica. Nessa posição, todo o território de Portugal Continental estará sujeito a acção desse centro de baixas pressões que se traduzirá no aumento da instabilidade e a possibilidade da ocorrência de aguaceiros e trovoadas em qualquer ponto do continente.



mas para Domingo o Cape não tá grande coisa..mas vamos a ver como será o dia...


----------



## Jodamensil (9 Mai 2009 às 12:10)

Boas pessoal.
Alguém já viu as previsões do IM de domingo para segunda de certeza, trovoada??? Será? 
Será que podemos ainda ter festa estes dias? Ha quanto tempo não há trovoadas como deve ser em abril/maio? Lembro me perfeitamente de como era dantes, agora é sempre a mesma pasmaceira.
Será que podemos contar com alguma coisa realmente?


----------



## Snifa (9 Mai 2009 às 12:23)

Jodamensil disse:


> Boas pessoal.
> Alguém já viu as previsões do IM de domingo para segunda de certeza, trovoada??? Será?
> Será que podemos ainda ter festa estes dias? Ha quanto tempo não há trovoadas como deve ser em abril/maio? Lembro me perfeitamente de como era dantes, agora é sempre a mesma pasmaceira.
> Será que podemos contar com alguma coisa realmente?





Sim , as previsões do IM prometem animação em especial para Segunda feira com a presença de uma depressão a Oeste de Portugal a poder potenciar situações de aguaceiros e trovoadas: 

Previsão para 2ª Feira, 11 de Maio de 2009:

Períodos de céu muito nublado.

*Aguaceiros temporariamente fortes e condições favoráveis à

ocorrência de trovoadas.*
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 30 km/h) de sul, rodando para sudoeste

e soprando temporariamente moderado a forte (30 a 40 km/h) no

litoral a sul do Cabo Carvoeiro.

Nas terras altas, vento forte a muito forte (40 a 65 km/h)

diminuindo de intensidade para o final do dia.

Descida da temperatura máxima, mais acentuada nas regiões

do interior.

METEOROLOGISTA: Idália Mendonça

Só não entendo aquela do vento forte a muito forte nas terras altas, penso que não existe gradiente barométrico para tal e mesmo para o vento moderado a forte de sudoeste..provavelmente estarão a considerar rajadas de vento durante os aguaceiros e trovoadas...e não um vento constante que a meu ver será fraco a moderado no geral...

Por experiência passada, este tipo de depressões em Maio quando já existe mais calor na atmosfera são propícias a bons desenvolvimentos convectivos...a ver vamos como evolui a situação ..


----------



## Chingula (9 Mai 2009 às 16:28)

*Re: Análise Modelos, Previsão e Alertas - Maio 2009*



Vince disse:


> *Análise para esta tarde*
> 
> Pormenor importante referente a esta tarde, os valores de CAPE e LI tem vindo a aumentar consistentemente desde ontem.
> 
> ...



Muito bom, este trabalho!
Apesar do episódio, mais gravoso, ter ocorrido na Península de Setúbal, em direcção  Santarém, penso que o modelo reagiu bem.


----------



## Jota 21 (9 Mai 2009 às 18:22)

Boas tardes! Sei que a pergunta é de dificil resposta mas será que se pode ter uma deia de como vai estar a manhã de amanhã aqui pela zona de Sintra e arredores? Penso que esta Baixa Pressão que tem estado a afectar hoje a nossa zona se irá afastar a pouco e pouco e prevejo que amanhã durante a manhã esteja tempo limpo ou quase e que volte a piorar para o fim da tarde com nova Baixa a aproximar-se de Oeste. Se alguém se quiser dar ao trabalho de concordar ou discordar de mim, agradeço.... É que amanhã de manhã é dia de BTT e a chuva, enfim, dá pouco jeito...


----------



## miguel (9 Mai 2009 às 18:26)

Jota 21 disse:


> Boas tardes! Sei que a pergunta é de dificil resposta mas será que se pode ter uma deia de como vai estar a manhã de amanhã aqui pela zona de Sintra e arredores? Penso que esta Baixa Pressão que tem estado a afectar hoje a nossa zona se irá afastar a pouco e pouco e prevejo que amanhã durante a manhã esteja tempo limpo ou quase e que volte a piorar para o fim da tarde com nova Baixa a aproximar-se de Oeste. Se alguém se quiser dar ao trabalho de concordar ou discordar de mim, agradeço.... É que amanhã de manhã é dia de BTT e a chuva, enfim, dá pouco jeito...



Não me parece que vá chover ai de manha!! mas nestas coisas nunca se sabe não se pode afirmar nada a 100%! mas a possibilidade de ocorrer precipitação da parte da manha é pouca


----------



## Jota 21 (9 Mai 2009 às 18:34)

miguel disse:


> Não me parece que vá chover ai de manha!! mas nestas coisas nunca se sabe não se pode afirmar nada a 100%! mas a possibilidade de ocorrer precipitação da parte da manha é pouca



Pois! Esperemos que sim... Não é que não goste de chuva e trovoada mas há ocasiões em que dá pouco jeito... Obrigado pelo comentário...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (10 Mai 2009 às 18:56)

A região norte parece-me ser a que mais condições reúne para ver algo esta noite! 

Boa sorte!


----------



## Brunomc (10 Mai 2009 às 23:11)

Previsão CAPE LI e Estofex para esta madrugada..


----------



## JoãoPT (11 Mai 2009 às 00:45)

Brunomc disse:


> Previsão CAPE LI e Estofex para esta madrugada..



As previsões apontam para algo interessante
Veremos o que nos trás a madrugada...


----------



## Veterano (11 Mai 2009 às 09:29)

A acreditar nos principais modelos, esta semana vai ser caracterizada por tempo instável, com alguma chuva e frio e o modelo europeu aponta até uma situação interessante para o próximo domingo.


----------



## stormy (11 Mai 2009 às 10:25)

as previsoes dos modelos ainda sao algo inconsistentes.....em principio o calor nao voltará nos proximos dias sendo que o GFS mete iso 0 dia 15 em termos de precipitação hoje é o dia, o resto da semana promete apenas aguaceiros fracos e ocasionais....
aproveitemos hoje pois os proximos dias prometem tedio meteorologico


----------



## rbsmr (11 Mai 2009 às 17:53)

stormy disse:


> as previsoes dos modelos ainda sao algo inconsistentes.....em principio o calor nao voltará nos proximos dias sendo que o GFS mete iso 0 dia 15 em termos de precipitação hoje é o dia, o resto da semana promete apenas aguaceiros fracos e ocasionais....
> aproveitemos hoje pois os proximos dias prometem tedio meteorologico


Nã...
Tédio meteorológico são aqueles dias de calor intermináveis das semanas anteriores...
Fica o ensemble do run das 6... vale o que vale. Insiro-o só para justificar este comentário off-topic que fiz acima... 

No entanto, parece justificado com a carta de superfície, em especial no dia 15. Vide a linha 546 ...Acho que o "corredor"/corrente de Norte está aberto... (peço desculpa por esta linguagem pouco científica).


----------



## David sf (11 Mai 2009 às 18:21)

Nada entediante o que se adivinha. A visita da iso 0 parece que se vai confirmar, acompanhada de alguma instabilidade. Na noite de 14 para 15 o GFS mete a -2 em Bragança, ficará no limiar da possibilidade de nevar, o que nestas datas seria espantoso. Mesmo que não neve em Bragança, acho que os jornalistas vão ter de voltar ao Alto de Espinho. Faltam já menos de 100 horas, aguardemos.


----------



## Sirilo (11 Mai 2009 às 19:09)

Previsão do IM:

Previsão para 5ª Feira, 14 de Maio de 2009

Céu em geral muito nublado, diminuindo gradualmente de nebulosidade.
Períodos de chuva fraca ou aguaceiros fracos até ao final da manhã,
em especial nas regiões do Litoral a norte do Cabo Carvoei
*Possibilidade de queda de neve nos pontos mais elevados
da Serra da Estrela.*
Vento moderado (20 a 30 km/h) de noroeste, soprando temporariamente
moderado a forte (30 a 45 km/h) no litoral e forte (40 a 50 km/h)
nas terras altas.
Descida da temperatura máxima.

METEOROLOGISTA: Â.Lourenço/P.Gomes


----------



## Veterano (11 Mai 2009 às 22:03)

Sirilo disse:


> Previsão do IM:
> 
> Previsão para 5ª Feira, 14 de Maio de 2009
> 
> ...



  Para esse dia, o AEMet espanhol coloca a quota de neve a partir dos 900 metros no Cantabrico, o que leva a crer que nosso país irá possívelmente nevar noutros locais para além da clássica Serra da Estrela.

 Situação pouco habitual no mês de Maio, mas como aqui já foi referido, até em Junho nevou noutros anos. Regresso ao passado na calha?


----------



## kikofra (11 Mai 2009 às 22:07)

Era bom era xD... Ainda ha alguma neve acumulada na estrela?


----------



## Veterano (11 Mai 2009 às 22:13)

kikofra disse:


> Era bom era xD... Ainda ha alguma neve acumulada na estrela?



  O Dan reportou que no fim-de-semana passado ainda havia neve nos pontos mais altos e estou convencido que está para chegar um novo carregamento.


----------



## kikofra (11 Mai 2009 às 22:15)

Veterano disse:


> O Dan reportou que no fim-de-semana passado ainda havia neve nos pontos mais altos e estou convencido que está para chegar um novo carregamento.


Obrigado.


----------



## cardu (11 Mai 2009 às 22:18)

parece que vai nevar em bragança.....segundo o gfs!!!


----------



## Veterano (11 Mai 2009 às 22:22)

cardu disse:


> parece que vai nevar em bragança.....segundo o gfs!!!



  Mesmo na cidade, a cerca de 650 metros de altitude, não acredito. Nos montes circundantes é bem possível.


----------



## irpsit (11 Mai 2009 às 22:27)

Brutal!
É o que eu digo...Após as erupções vulcânicas todas de 2008 e 2009, lá vem um verão com tendência para o fresquinho. Neve em Maio e Junho é algo brutal e raro, embora já tenha ocorrido antes.


----------



## stormy (11 Mai 2009 às 22:33)

vao estar 0/-2Cº nos 850HPA que correspondem, nesta situação barometrica em particular, cerca de 1400-1440mts...eu duvido seriamente em neve abaixo dos 1000-1200mts


----------



## Veterano (11 Mai 2009 às 22:39)

Penso que vai depender também da hora a que se vai registar a precipitação: se for de noite ou de madrugada, as quotas de neve poderão ser ligeiramente mais baixas.

  Falta ainda algum tempo, mas vale a pena acompanhar com atenção-


----------



## David sf (11 Mai 2009 às 22:39)

cardu disse:


> parece que vai nevar em bragança.....segundo o gfs!!!



As temperaturas estão no limite para que tal aconteça. Segundo a run das 12 do GFS, a temperatura na madrugada de Sexta será de -2,5 a 850 hpa. Há já alguma concordância nos ensembles e com outros modelos.


----------



## David sf (11 Mai 2009 às 22:45)

A AEMET põe a cota de neve a 1100m em Puebla de Sanabria. Mesmo assim eu acredito na cota um pouco mais baixa, cerca de 900m. Até porque a situação mais vantajosa ocorre ao final da madrugada.


----------



## Veterano (11 Mai 2009 às 22:50)

David sf disse:


> A AEMET põe a cota de neve a 1100m em Puebla de Sanabria. Mesmo assim eu acredito na cota um pouco mais baixa, cerca de 900m. Até porque a situação mais vantajosa ocorre ao final da madrugada.



  Espero que a Sanabria não retenha toda a precipitação em forma de neve e deixe passar alguma para a zona de Bragança...


----------



## psm (12 Mai 2009 às 00:00)

stormy disse:


> vao estar 0/-2Cº nos 850HPA que correspondem, nesta situação barometrica em particular, cerca de 1400-1440mts...eu duvido seriamente em neve abaixo dos 1000-1200mts





O post mais logico de todos


----------



## irpsit (12 Mai 2009 às 07:28)

Quando foi a última vez que nevou em Bragança ou Guarda, em pleno Maio ou até Junho/meses de verão?


----------



## Veterano (12 Mai 2009 às 08:56)

Pela análise aos vários modelos, a possibilidade de queda de neve está localizada na madrugada/manhã da próxima 6ª feira, nas regiões do norte. Teremos temperatura baixa o suficiente para isso acontecer acima dos 900/1000 metros de altitude.

 A dúvida coloca-se se existirá precipitação nesse timing.


----------



## vitamos (12 Mai 2009 às 10:07)

Veterano disse:


> Pela análise aos vários modelos, a possibilidade de queda de neve está localizada na madrugada/manhã da próxima 6ª feira, nas regiões do norte. Teremos temperatura baixa o suficiente para isso acontecer acima dos 900/1000 metros de altitude.



Hum... Não creio... A temperatura a 850 hPa pela run das 0z não descerá a menos de -2ºC (menos frio que ontem). Também a 500hPa a temperatura subiu estando agora acima de -15ºC. Conjugados apenas estes valores a cota elevou relativamente a ontem e não descerá abaixo dos 1200m. É aguardar as próximas run's mas começa a existir uma retirada do frio, que penso, irá continuar.


----------



## Sirilo (12 Mai 2009 às 11:21)

Ontem nevou na serra da estrela, não sei precisar a cota, mas acima dos 1800/1900, foi na zona da torre.


----------



## nimboestrato (13 Mai 2009 às 02:25)

Depois de uma ausência por razões técnicas ,
tenho agora oportunidade de intervir de novo:
- isto vai continuar fresquinho,não acham?
cotas de neve ? pouco importarão, dadas as insignificantes 
precipitações previstas aquando das condições propícias, ainda que seja Maio.
O mais significativo são mesmo estes noroestes ,nortes e Oestes até onde a vista alcança que tudo vão pintar de fresco .
E com esta circulação ,quanta Europa irá sorrir nos próximos dias?
Quando aqui manda o noroeste,em muita Europa manda o sul.
Quanto a chuvas ,nesta conjectura,
as do costume:
-quanto mais a norte,quanto mais a litoral oeste.
sempre espaçadas , sempre mais escassas quando caminhamos para sul.
O leste (que sempre faz  subir as temperaturas ,com a óbvia excepção do Algarve) pode esperar...


----------



## vitamos (13 Mai 2009 às 09:36)

nimboestrato disse:


> Depois de uma ausência por razões técnicas ,
> tenho agora oportunidade de intervir de novo:
> - isto vai continuar fresquinho,não acham?
> cotas de neve ? pouco importarão, dadas as insignificantes
> ...



Caro nimboestrato sempre um gosto ler as suas análises, já sentia a falta 

Fresquinho é certo nos próximos dias, mas também é certo que muito menos que o previsto ontem. Cotas de neve são para esquecer pela ausência de precipitação, mas importa dizer que mesmo que chovesse, a cota disparou bastante. Para o fim de semana alguma chuva, sobretudo a norte e centro mas veremos quanta.

E já agora, sei que não gosta de futurologia modelística (eu também não), mas permita--me só a audácia de tentar ver um pouco mais à frente  . Dá-me a sensação que novamente poderemos ter uma subida de temperaturas e algum fluxo de leste a partir da próxima semana, quicá aliado a alguma instabilidade... Mas cá está, certezas, nenhumas. Porque isto dos modelos já nós bem sabemos como nos surpreende...


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Mai 2009 às 14:30)

Este é o típico tempo que se designa de "nem o pai morre nem a gente almoça", isto é, nem chove nem faz sol...tá farrusco 

Quanto a temperaturas em média são 22/23ºC não passa disso, o sistema de baixas pressões teima em manter-se sobre o Atlântico Norte, mas quando acabar tal reinado é nortada até Outubro  o AA funde-se com o anticiclone a norte da Islândia e é o equilibrio perfeito para levar guarda-sóis


----------



## Veterano (13 Mai 2009 às 14:35)

Mário Barros disse:


> Quanto a temperaturas em média são 22/23ºC não passa disso, o sistema de baixas pressões teima em manter-se sobre o Atlântico Norte, mas quando acabar tal reinado é nortada até Outubro  o AA funde-se com o anticiclone a norte da Islândia e é o equilibrio perfeito para levar guarda-sóis




  O modelo europeu ainda mantém as baixas pressões sobre as nossas cabeças até 22 de Maio, vamos aproveitando o fresco, que para trabalhar é o tempo ideal.


----------



## stormy (13 Mai 2009 às 17:38)

isto é estranhoum AA fraco a oeste dos açores, um nucleo depressionario a NE dos açores e NW da peninsula um anticiclone entre a escandinavia, ilhas britanicas e gronelandia e, por fim, um pantano barometrico no mediterraneo e europa central tudo isto durante muito, imenso tempo
nao é o normal para esta altura..e é um tedio medonho ver este tempo que nem peixe nem carne é


----------



## nimboestrato (14 Mai 2009 às 01:26)

stormy disse:


> isto é estranhoum AA fraco a oeste dos açores, um nucleo depressionario a NE dos açores e NW da peninsula um anticiclone entre a escandinavia, ilhas britanicas e gronelandia e, por fim, um pantano barometrico no mediterraneo e europa central tudo isto durante muito, imenso tempo
> nao é o normal para esta altura..e é um tedio medonho ver este tempo que nem peixe nem carne é



Não é lá muito normal esta conjugação, não senhor.Bem observado.
E sobretudo aquele A escandinavo estacionário,
muito mais a Oeste que o habitual,todo de Atlântico travestido.
Ou esse factor, contribui  para esta permanência excessiva 
de uma depressão que naquela localização e não sendo muito vigorosa
normalmente desapareceria logo ali adiante?

Normal ou não, parece que é isso que vamos ter.
nem carne nem peixe, nem pouco,nem  mais , nem  menos.
Todos os modelos vão dizendo a mesma coisa:
-Muito tédio para interior centro  e sul ,
alguma esporádica pseudo-animação a Noroeste,
e depois ,
nas  180 , 200 horas, disparam em antagonismos ,contradicões,sentidos opostos a que nós já não estranhamos porque a isso já fomos habituados...

Não faz mal...a Gente espera...


----------



## Veterano (14 Mai 2009 às 09:13)

nimboestrato disse:


> Normal ou não, parece que é isso que vamos ter.
> nem carne nem peixe, nem pouco,nem  mais , nem  menos.
> ...



  Pois é, amigo nimboestrato, a cor verde, sinal de nem carne nem peixe, parece ir manter-se sobre nós, segundo o modelo europeu, até perder de vista, o que a acontecer fará deste mês de Maio um dos mais atípicos dos últimos anos.


----------



## David sf (14 Mai 2009 às 12:51)

O GFS volta, pela quarta run consecutiva, a meter calor para daqui a uma semana, com uma depressão entre o continente e os Açores, que a aproximar-se mais um pouco do continente, poderia ser muito interessante no que toca a trovoadas. O que é estranho é que nestas quatro runs a saída principal é escandalosamente mais quente que todas as linhas dos ensembles, que seguem juntinhas cerca de 15 graus abaixo. O Europeu não mete tanto calor, mas ainda não saiu uma run coincidente com a anterior.


----------



## stormy (14 Mai 2009 às 13:39)

David sf disse:


> O GFS volta, pela quarta run consecutiva, a meter calor para daqui a uma semana, com uma depressão entre o continente e os Açores, que a aproximar-se mais um pouco do continente, poderia ser muito interessante no que toca a trovoadas. O que é estranho é que nestas quatro runs a saída principal é escandalosamente mais quente que todas as linhas dos ensembles, que seguem juntinhas cerca de 15 graus abaixo. O Europeu não mete tanto calor, mas ainda não saiu uma run coincidente com a anterior.



pois é....a depressao que se vai formar nas proximidades das ilhas britanicas vai-se escapar por uma abertura na apofise que o AA fez com o AMP e depois vai-se estender até á europa central com dois nucleos um na europa central ( franca e redondezas) e outro nos açores, entretanto as restias da depressao que se disssipou e principalmente o ar frio em altura poderao ser favoraveis á formação de uma cut-off que se centraria entre os açores e a P.I. separando os dois nucleos do AA como já referi anteriormente.
na minha opiniao essa cut-off deverá ser retirada ou atenuada nas proximas saidas restando apenas um AA vigoroso na posição tipica de verão e talvez uma depressao termica ligada ás depressoes saarianas.
seria tambem interessante se a cut-off fosse reposicionada a NE da madeira
o ensemble para lisboa:



a ver vamos


----------



## stormy (15 Mai 2009 às 11:31)

uma ligeira mudança de planos: a depressao que se manterá nas ilhas britanicas começará a perder força dentro de 80-90h e o nucleo anticiclonico que se estendia entre os açores, a gronelandia e a escandinavia, em apofise com o AMP, começará a separar-se em tres, um a SE da terra nova e a WNW da ilha das flores, outro na europa, entre a escandinavia e o norte de africa e outro ( o AMP) na zona da gronelandia.
a depressao em enchimento dará origem a um cavado entre os açores e a islandia que será bloqueado e isolado por um anticiclone em arco entre o NW dos açores e a europa passando pelas ilhas britanicas, desta situação é possivel a evoluçao de uma cut-off nos açores com evoluçao para ESE
o calor voltará portanto a partir das 80-100h




boas


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Mai 2009 às 13:03)

Vendo os modelos, nada a dizer, chuva nem vê-la um Maio extremamente seco no Algarve, a partir da próxima 3ªfeira ou 4ªfeira começa o fluxo de leste/sueste e com isso um aumento generalizado das temperaturas, prontos o 9º mês com precipitação abaixo do normal (sendo no local onde vivo) se tivermos em consideração os valores de precipitação na Estação Faro/Aeroporto são bastante superiores ao meu, principalmente no mês de Abril.


----------



## |Ciclone| (15 Mai 2009 às 13:54)

Pois é, aqui para o Algarve as previsões não são muito animadoras (dependendo do ponto de vista)...











Parece que vamos ter uns dias quentes no inicio da próxima semana, depois a temperatura deverá voltar a descer mas depois irá subir gradualmente.
Quanto à precipitação ainda tenho algumas esperanças, com sorte ainda teremos um ou outro dia com trovoadas


----------



## Lightning (15 Mai 2009 às 20:15)

Parece que os modelos querem mostrar qualquer animaçãozita a partir das 144 horas...

Já vi aqui falarem numa cut-off e parece-me que é o mais certo neste momento. Esperemos pelos próximos modelos.


----------



## miguel (15 Mai 2009 às 20:28)

O que parece que já ninguém nos tira é o regresso do calorzinho  a partir de terça até sexta são dias com cheiro a verão principalmente quinta e sexta... depois quem sabe umas trovoadazinhas para animar o pessoal e refrescar


----------



## stormy (15 Mai 2009 às 21:19)

sim, o calor já nao nos tiram....depois é que nao se sabe..a cut-off tá a ser adiada e na melhor das hipoteses formar-se-há uma depressao termica ligada as saarianas ou um pantano barometrico, com condições que propiciem a convecção
já há incertezas a partir de dia 20 e aquela descida no grafico da T850hpa tende a ser dimiuida ou retirada em grande parte


----------



## rbsmr (16 Mai 2009 às 01:33)

stormy disse:


> sim, o calor já nao nos tiram....depois é que nao se sabe..a cut-off tá a ser adiada e na melhor das hipoteses formar-se-há uma depressao termica ligada as saarianas ou um pantano barometrico, com condições que propiciem a convecção
> já há incertezas a partir de dia 20 e aquela descida no grafico da T850hpa tende a ser dimiuida ou retirada em grande parte



As previsões a 10 dias do IM  parecem não por assim tanto calor... Talvez o que sai seja o calor e não a descida...


----------



## nimboestrato (16 Mai 2009 às 03:47)

stormy disse:


> uma ligeira mudança de planos: ....



Pois é ...mudanças são sempre inúmeras ,quando mais adiante queremos contemplar.
Mais seguro é ficarmos até onde sabemos.
E o como o Miguel diz ,certo , certo, será o calorzinho 
que já ninguém nos tira.






[/URL][/IMG]

Les uns et les autres...






[/URL][/IMG]

todos...
todos  nos vão dizendo que depois de este nem carne nem peixe a sul,
e de esta tímida Primavera dos últimos dias a norte,com mais precipitações 
fracas até domingo , lá vem mais um cheirinho a Verão para meados da semana que vem.
Dúvidas ? só nos Açores.
Depois?  Eternas divergências.Uns reforçam estabilidade veraneia.
Outros realçam hipóteses convectivas.
Daqui até ao final do Verão  frequente vai ser esta discrepância...


----------



## David sf (16 Mai 2009 às 11:31)

E como sempre, lá se desloca tudo para leste. O GFS na mais recente run, às 6h, tira algum calor, mete a dorsal africana a entrar pela Espanha oriental, e aproxima muito a depressão que se forma junto aos Açores. Para além disso cava-a muito, ficando com uma pressão abaixo dos 1000 mb. Vamos ver se a próxima run corrobora isto, que poderia ser muito interessante.


----------



## miguel (16 Mai 2009 às 11:53)

Pois esta run das 06 já não diz que os dias mais quentes serão quinta e sexta mas sim quarta e quinta...isto devido a aproximação nesta run dessa depressão a Oeste de Portugal para o final da semana...Veremos se a temos mesmo assim tão perto! caso sim temos menos dias de calor caso esteja mais afastada temos mais um dia pelo menos de calor algo forte


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Mai 2009 às 14:17)

Bom, e a Europa está assim  está cá uma confusão


----------



## stormy (16 Mai 2009 às 15:36)

a saida do ECMWF está bem mais realista que a do GFS e aproxima-se da media do ensemble:


----------



## Vince (17 Mai 2009 às 10:21)

Um comparativo das saídas dos modelos da meia noite para a próxima 6ªf a Domingo, apesar de faltar uma semana como tendência não está mau, desde um muito fraquito UKM ao mais forte ECM.







O ECMWF modela uma manhã de sábado chuvosa:







O GFS é inicialmente mais modesto, mas faz a festa na noite de Domingo:







Agora é esperar pelas inevitáveis mudanças e dos muitos "põe & tira".


----------



## stormy (17 Mai 2009 às 11:27)

a tarde de sabado pode revelar-se interessante embora ainda nao apareça nada do outro mundo nesta saida das 06z


----------



## Snifa (17 Mai 2009 às 11:50)

stormy disse:


> a tarde de sabado pode revelar-se interessante embora ainda nao apareça nada do outro mundo nesta saida das 06z



Não acho nada de especial esta run 06Z ( GFS) ...mas ainda faltam 150 horas e até lá vão alterar muito...mas em princípio vai ser do tipo " nem carne nem peixe"  ou então com o AA em cima.. circulação de leste e calor.......

Para o Interior de Espanha promete algo bem mais substancial...

As saudades que tenho de uma bela cut-off carregada de aguaceiros e trovoadas.....

Vamos ter esperança...


----------



## LuisFilipe (17 Mai 2009 às 11:57)

Eu sigo as previsões pelo windguru ja á muito tempo, e quase nunca me deixaram ficar mal. 

Mas para esta semana que ai vem, isto está bastante inconstante. 

Ora apontam para calor com o ventito de leste( que nos surfistas tanto adoramos, para que as ondas fiquem perfeitas) ora metem nortada e vento de oeste forte. 

Em que ficamos afinal ?


----------



## meteo (17 Mai 2009 às 12:33)

LuisFilipe disse:


> Eu sigo as previsões pelo windguru ja á muito tempo, e quase nunca me deixaram ficar mal.
> 
> Mas para esta semana que ai vem, isto está bastante inconstante.
> 
> ...



Também é o site que mais acompanho..E por agora pelo menos para Carcavelos colocam calor de quarta a sexta,sendo o vento de Norte moderado até Quarta e fraco de Oeste/ Noroeste a partir dai até Sexta..
Não se vislumbra por agora chuva nos 7 dias de previsão..
Para surf na costa ocidental o vento de Norte que vai ser o vento constante até Quarta não dá muitas hipóteses para boas ondas
Jà para Carcavelos e algumas praias viradas para Norte( em Peniche há algumas )com o vento offshore moderado e alguma ondulação pode dar para alguma coisa(Até Terça)


----------



## Brunomc (17 Mai 2009 às 16:31)

Qual será o trajecto ?? 

vamos ter que esperar mais uns dias para ter certezas...mas tudo indica que o fim de semana pode ter alguma chuva


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Mai 2009 às 21:03)

O calor está por um fio senhores   é a confusão total nos modelos, mas que a temperatura vai subir isso vai.

Parece que vamos assistir a um aumentar de actividade no Atlântico norte nos próximos dias  será que nos vai calhar alguma coisa


----------



## Veterano (17 Mai 2009 às 23:16)

Mário Barros disse:


> O calor está por um fio senhores   é a confusão total nos modelos, mas que a temperatura vai subir isso vai.
> 
> Parece que vamos assistir a um aumentar de actividade no Atlântico norte nos próximos dias  será que nos vai calhar alguma coisa



  Seja o que for que aconteça, o anticiclone está a ser o grande derrotado e ainda bem. Para o equilíbrio hídrico, para reduzir o risco de incêndios, impunha-se um mês de Maio instável e é isso que estamos a ter.

  E o cenário não parece modificar-se muito até ao final do mês, claro que aparecendo o Sol a temperatura subirá bastante de imediato, estamos a chegar ao Verão...


----------



## rbsmr (18 Mai 2009 às 00:24)

A tradução dos modelos pelo IM não mete muito calor (máximo 24ºC em Lisboa - 3ª Feira) e depois vai tirando calor


----------



## nimboestrato (18 Mai 2009 às 03:08)

Vince disse:


> ...
> 
> 
> O ECMWF modela uma manhã de sábado chuvosa...
> ...



E já houve "põe e tira"...
Já houve quem nada dissesse
e   há  já quem diga ,
 que  sexta-feira estará  já  incluida no cardápio da instabilidade...
Haja a prespectiva.
A tão larga distância , ainda nos é permitida...


----------



## stormy (18 Mai 2009 às 14:50)

a media do ensemble das 06z:


----------



## Brunomc (18 Mai 2009 às 17:40)

será que vem ai o verão 



calor até sexta feira depois uns aguaceiros no fim de semana com o tempo um pouco mais fresco e depois a temperatura volta a subir...isto tá bonito


----------



## Vince (18 Mai 2009 às 19:43)

nimboestrato disse:


> E já houve "põe e tira"...
> Já houve quem nada dissesse
> e   há  já quem diga ,
> que  sexta-feira estará  já  incluida no cardápio da instabilidade...
> ...




É verdade. Mas o essencial vai-se mantendo. A instabilidade e a precipitação só mais próximo é que saberemos, dependerá das posições das peças que influem depois nas advecções de humidade e calor se a depressão em altura sempre se formar e isolar. Continuamos no reino virtual dos modelos ainda a muitas horas (100-200h) mas desde que continuem com esta ideia já não é nada mau.

O ECM mantém a arma muito carregada. Ambos os modelos estão parecidos, mas há um pormenor importantíssimo no ECM. Enquanto o GFS tem uma situação mais comum de um cavado em altura com algum desprendimento de uma depressão em altura que fica isolada mas muito pouco tempo enquanto rapidamente tudo desliza para leste provocando instabilidade mas em Espanha, o ECM tem uma formidável depressão que se isola de forma perfeita e fica estacionária três dias.

*Comparativo 500hPa (22 a 28 Maio)*






No ECM ao 5º dia um cavado e com depressão à superfície a noroeste do Atlântico parece servir de atractor  impedindo a habitual e rápida fuga da depressão para Espanha e França como prevê o GFS absorvendo assim a depressão em altura pelo noroeste em vez do nordeste habitual, uma situação muito mais interessante para nós.



*Precipitação ECM (24/25 Maio em 12h)*







*Precipitação GFS (23/24/25 Maio em 24h)*








Claro que até lá muito vai mudar, mas acho curioso que de anos anteriores fiquei com a impressão de que o GFS era muito mais imaginativo que o ECM nestas situações e agora é o ECM que está com a arma mais carregada. Mas sinceramente estou muito céptico, parece-me mais lógico o cenário do GFS. Vamos ver o que muda até lá.


----------



## stormy (18 Mai 2009 às 21:15)

aqui a media do ensemble:



e o ensemble para lisboa:


----------



## Vince (18 Mai 2009 às 23:28)

Vince disse:


> No ECM ao 5º dia um cavado e com depressão à superfície a noroeste do Atlântico parece servir de atractor  impedindo a habitual e rápida fuga da depressão para Espanha e França como prevê o GFS absorvendo assim a depressão em altura pelo noroeste em vez do nordeste habitual, uma situação muito mais interessante para nós.




É frustrante, passado pouco tempo depois de ter escrito o post, a última saída do ECMWF seguiu o GFS (ou ainda mais suave) e tudo que havia de interessante no europeu esfumou-se. Para quê perder tempo a escrever sobre modelos a mais de 100 horas 


*Última saída ECM 12z*


----------



## nimboestrato (19 Mai 2009 às 02:57)

Vince disse:


> É frustrante, passado pouco tempo depois de ter escrito o post, a última saída do ECMWF seguiu o GFS ...



De Coimbra, do Café do Aires , o Bruno Aleixo aconselha:
-Nunca escrevas um post sobre modelos a 100 horas ou mais,
quando estão  para chegar saídas mais fresquinhas.
Pode acontecer que o que foi dito,
necessite de um "dito por não dito"...

Agora mais a sério:
Uma palavra de incentivo:
-É bom que se  "diga".É a essência deste tópico e  obviamente aqui, 
ninguém "diz" como o Vince.
Vai dizendo. Vai dizendo.
E quem nos diz a nós ,  que o que hoje foi dito por vós,
amanhã não volte a ser dito pelos que hoje não disseram?
Ainda há tempo...
As 100 horas , nesta especificidade , são  sempre para os dois lados.

.


----------



## Vince (19 Mai 2009 às 09:18)

nimboestrato disse:


> De Coimbra, do Café do Aires , o Bruno Aleixo aconselha:
> -Nunca escrevas um post sobre modelos a 100 horas ou mais,
> quando estão  para chegar saídas mais fresquinhas.






Hoje o ECM resolveu iludir os espanhóis  Vamos ver por quanto tempo.






De qualquer das formas, com um mero cavado ou uma depressão bem isolada a passear-se por cima de nós em altura alguma coisa deve sobrar para a gente, monótono não deverá ser.


----------



## DMartins (19 Mai 2009 às 09:55)

Para os mais experientes que me possam ajudar, qual o tempo para Montalegre/ Vila Real para o período de Sexta a Domingo?
Um abraço.


----------



## stormy (19 Mai 2009 às 15:01)

aqui o ensemble das 06z para lisboa:


----------



## Vince (19 Mai 2009 às 16:50)

DMartins disse:


> qual o tempo para Montalegre/ Vila Real para o período de Sexta a Domingo?
> Um abraço.



Um ensemble para essa zona. Como vês no diagrama, após uma breve subida a partir de amanhã, de 23 a 25 parece certa nessa zona novamente a descida das temperaturas e possivelmente alguma precipitação e instabilidade, sendo estas últimas mais imprevisíveis dadas as horas que faltam.







Vai vendo a evolução neste link: http://www.wzkarten.de/pics/MS_-841_ens.png



E um meteograma para Vila Real:





http://www.meteoblue.com/pt/tempo/mymap-server/


----------



## DMartins (19 Mai 2009 às 22:40)

O meu muito obrigado!


----------



## Snifa (20 Mai 2009 às 08:10)

Previsão para o próximo Sábado ( segundo o IM) a prometer animação!

*Previsão para Sábado, 23 de Maio de 2009*

Céu geralmente muito nublado.
Aguaceiros, por vezes fortes.
Condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoadas.
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 30 km/h) do quadrante oeste.
Descida da temperatura, mais acentuada nas regiões do interior.

METEOROLOGISTA: JOSÉ EDUARDO DUARTE

GFS: 







Será desta que "mato" saudades de uma trovoada ? 


o CAPE /LI para Sábado.....


----------



## David sf (20 Mai 2009 às 11:00)

A recente run do GFS melhora muito a previsão para Sábado. Era o único que destoava, agora estão todos parecidos, ao colocarem a depressão em altitude a SW de Lisboa.


----------



## Snifa (20 Mai 2009 às 11:21)

David sf disse:


> A recente run do GFS melhora muito a previsão para Sábado. Era o único que destoava, agora estão todos parecidos, ao colocarem a depressão em altitude a SW de Lisboa.




Sim melhorou, e aqui para o Norte já na sexta feira também promete alguma instabilidade ! ...

...mas continuo a achar a previsão do CAPE/LI muito fraca nesta última saída das 6 Z...

...talvez não passe tudo de uns meros aguaceiros fracos esporádicos...e relativamente a trovoadas acho um bocado difícil...

Mas estas situações  são difíceis de modelar e podem surgir surpresas...


----------



## vitamos (20 Mai 2009 às 11:30)

Snifa disse:


> Sim melhorou, e aqui para o Norte já na sexta feira também promete alguma instabilidade ! ...
> 
> ...mas continuo a achar a previsão do CAPE/LI muito fraca nesta última saída das 6 Z...
> 
> ...



Pelas características habituais deste tipo de depressões não me parece que os aguaceiros sejam fracos. Quanto muito extremamente localizados e moderados/fortes. A situação parece ser potencialmente convectiva e não podemos ter apenas em conta o CAPE e o LI... Mas se os tivermos em considerção, teremos também que contar com variações destes valores à medida que se aproxima o evento.

A situação é potencialmente interessante, mas a intensidade, localização e duração parecem não estar ainda totalmente definidas... Aguardemos!


----------



## David sf (20 Mai 2009 às 11:31)

Snifa disse:


> Sim melhorou, e aqui para o Norte já na sexta feira também promete alguma instabilidade ! ...
> 
> ...mas continuo a achar a previsão do CAPE/LI muito fraca nesta última saída das 6 Z...
> 
> ...



Para o Sábado, dia 9, que foi bastante animado aqui para o sul,  a previsão não era tão boa, quer ao nível dos índices convectivos, quer ao nível das precipitações.


----------



## stormy (20 Mai 2009 às 12:45)

convecção a serio talvez na tarde dia 23


----------



## Vince (20 Mai 2009 às 14:13)

David sf disse:


> Para o Sábado, dia 9, que foi bastante animado aqui para o sul,  a previsão não era tão boa, quer ao nível dos índices convectivos, quer ao nível das precipitações.



Se te lembrares, nesse dia havia uma boa bolsa de CAPE no interior centro/sul, que curiosamente diminui bastante já na última saída e em pleno acontecimento hehehehe, tendo tudo disparado um pouco a oeste das zonas onde havia mais CAPE no GFS, o que mostra bem as cautelas que se devem ter com previsões. Mas concordo com o snifa, gostaria que existisse mais CAPE neste evento, mas pode ser que ainda surja mais. 

O que se passa nestas situações como a deste fim de semana é que o CAPE que existe, pouco ou muito, é seguramente aproveitado, pois é uma situação sinóptica que gera muito forçamento e ascensão do ar nalgumas zonas, ou seja, muitas vezes existe muito CAPE mas nada existe para fazer disparar as trovoadas, ao contrário desta situação, onde existe, às vezes até em excesso provocando convecção contínua e gradual em vez de muito localizada e mais explosiva.


----------



## rozzo (20 Mai 2009 às 15:37)

A mim parece-me uma situação bastante parecida com a última que deu trovoadas inesperadas em Lisboa.
Não quero com isto dizer que troveje por aqui, tenho sempre sérias dúvidas quando vem fluxo do mar...
Quero dizer é que é uma situação em que já por si a situação sinóptica é favorável a convecção, até vinda do mar, e que depois à chegada a terra é intensificada brutalmente com a convecção diurna e outros factores implícitos à chegada a terra..
As situações que normalmente pouco ou nada dão no litoral, mas fazem um tipo desesperar a ver as células a crescer vertiginosamente a poucos Km's para dentro..


----------



## Vince (20 Mai 2009 às 16:01)

Nos próximos dias o estado do tempo será influenciado por um mergulho  significativo do Jet para sul já em marcha nos Açores, isolando-se uma depressão nos níveis altos e médios entre este arquipélago e a Madeira. Dada a relevância meteorológica, duração e intensidade retomamos aqui a nomeação do evento de acordo com os nomes de depressões do MeteoPT  em 2009, atribuindo-lhe o nome da lista que é *«Guida»*.

 Análise da situação sinóptica


----------



## David sf (20 Mai 2009 às 19:36)

Sai muito bom o Europeu, mantendo a depressão a influenciar o continente até Segunda. Para Sábado, os mapas são bons para todo o país, Domingo e Segunda afectará mais o norte e centro.


----------



## nimboestrato (21 Mai 2009 às 10:12)

E perante as notícias já oficiais de alguma instabilidade vindoura,
mas aqui  atempadamente denunciada,
resta-nos agora entrar em estágio e aguardar efusivamente,
pelas eventuais ocorrências que possam surgir.
Aconselha-se também expectativas correspondentes
e nunca desproporcionadas, para evitar frustrantes desilusões .
Oxalá que, no final de Domingo ( data prevista para o encerramento
deste evento ) muitos de nós tenham  algo para contar, 
ou inclusivé  alguns, muito para nos encantar.
Boa sorte a todos e que haja  mil histórias para mais tarde recordar.

Depois, para a semana ,
a Primavera vai convidar o Verão para uma 1ª adaptação 
dessa Estação à árdua tarefa que lhe é incumbida 
em aquecer o Luso rectângulo, já a partir do próximo mês...


----------



## Vince (21 Mai 2009 às 11:26)

A saída da meia noite tinha aumentado razoavelmente a instabilidade, mas a das 6z voltou a tirar. O potencial estará lá, depois na véspera ou mesmo só na hora é que vemos.


----------



## stormy (21 Mai 2009 às 14:22)

o pico da actividade


----------



## Jota 21 (21 Mai 2009 às 16:05)

stormy disse:


> o pico da actividade



 Boa tarde. Tenho visto aqui estes gráficos bem bonitos mas alguns de difícil análise para um leigo como eu. Tenho uma pergunta que é de difícil resposta mas aqui vai: Domingo das 9:00 ás 13:00, zona de Sintra, como é? Podemos ir pedalar descansados sem chuva ou nem por isso? Sei que é difícil mas dava jeito saber...


----------



## DRC (21 Mai 2009 às 16:54)

Previsão - CAPE







 make your animated sig at www.gifninja.com


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (21 Mai 2009 às 17:34)

Estou com esperanças...

Varias linhas de instabilidade atravessarem o Algarve e Alentejo


----------



## Snifa (21 Mai 2009 às 17:42)

Nesta altura e a poucas horas do evento já não ligo practicamente aos modelos e ao seu constante tira/põe... prefiro seguir por satélite a evolução real da situação...

Confesso que fiquei surpeendido pelas quantidades de precipitação registadas hoje na Madeira...a frente que por lá passou ( vista de satélite) não parece muito activa, mas as precipitações foram assinaláveis obrigando ao desvio de voos devido ao mau tempo....

Pode ser que nos reserve surpresas lá para sábado e domingo!


----------



## stormy (21 Mai 2009 às 18:40)

e esta
lá para as 150h um segundo cavado associado a uma depressao a NE dos açores mover-se-há lentamente para este e separará o AA em dois nucleos, um a W dos açores e outro no mar do norte, depois ás 240h o AA fecha-se em arco entre os açores e a europa central isolando o cavamento e dando origem a uma DANA com movimento para SE que estacionará o golfo de cadiz ( por bastante tempo) e dará origem ás tipicas trovoadas de tarde com LI de -4 a -5 e CAPE a aproximar-se de 1000J
uma situação algo semelhante a esta deste sabado ( cá no continente)
voltando ao presente parece que o pico de precipitação será desfazado do pico de instabilidade
o pico de CAPE  e LI será na noite de sexa-sabado no lioral oeste a sul do cabo carvoeiro:



e o pico de precipitação será no sabado de tarde com CAPE de 300 a 500J e LI de o a -2:



resumindo, teremos animação sabado e depois será muito calor ( 35Cº no interior) e AA até ás 150h, onde começa a inconsistencia dos modelos...esperemos que esta versao do GFSdas 12z se concretize...
boas


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (21 Mai 2009 às 20:43)

MM5 Espanhol a colocar o festival mais no Centro e sul do pais!! E a intensificar um pouco mais o bicho!

MM5 a 36KM - Modelo precipitacional:



















Fonte: www.meteo.cat


----------



## Chingula (21 Mai 2009 às 21:20)

Jota 21 disse:


> Boa tarde. Tenho visto aqui estes gráficos bem bonitos mas alguns de difícil análise para um leigo como eu. Tenho uma pergunta que é de difícil resposta mas aqui vai: Domingo das 9:00 ás 13:00, zona de Sintra, como é? Podemos ir pedalar descansados sem chuva ou nem por isso? Sei que é difícil mas dava jeito saber...



Os modelos consultados(?) apontam para que no próximo Sábado (dia 23) entre as 12 e as 18 horas, nas regiões a sul do Mondego...se verifique a ocorrência de precipitação significativa, com trovoada...a ver vamos! 
No Domingo com a rotação do vento para o quadrante Norte (no litoral Centro e Sul) é um sinal de "melhoria"...."descansados sem chuva" é um pouco dificil, agora com melhoria significativa é certo...
Cumpts


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Mai 2009 às 21:36)

Quem vive no litoral pode ir pondo o cavalo há chuva porque ele não se vai molhar  vamos torcer pelo interior, e mesmo assim ai ai


----------



## Brunomc (21 Mai 2009 às 22:55)

CAPE e LI para sábado a tarde


----------



## meteo (21 Mai 2009 às 23:03)

Mário Barros disse:


> Quem vive no litoral pode ir pondo o cavalo há chuva porque ele não se vai molhar  vamos torcer pelo interior, e mesmo assim ai ai



Se fosse vento fraco a moderado ao fim da tarde(uns 30 minutos) lá vinha ai a grande nortada de certeza ! Agora podemos ter festa no Sábado,e não se vai passar nada de certeza 
O que vejo é uma boa possibilidade de trovoadas para Sábado,e não apenas no interior mais perto de Espanha, e alguma chuva! Depois a partir de Terça primeiros dias de calor a sério


----------



## Vince (21 Mai 2009 às 23:17)

A saída das 18z foi generosa no CAPE e LI para sábado à tarde


----------



## Henrique (22 Mai 2009 às 09:28)

A Guida hoje, acordou bem disposta.
Entretanto os modelos são cada vez mais prometedores nos seus ajustes...tic tac tic tac tic tac


----------



## stormy (22 Mai 2009 às 10:14)

Henrique disse:


> A Guida hoje, acordou bem disposta.
> Entretanto os modelos são cada vez mais prometedores nos seus ajustes...tic tac tic tac tic tac



a quem o dizes...


----------



## Snifa (22 Mai 2009 às 10:25)

*Previsão para 6ª Feira, 22 de Maio de 2009*
Períodos de céu muito nublado, apresentando-se pouco nublado
nas regiões do interior até ao final da manhã.
Condições favoráveis à ocorrência de aguaceiros e trovoadas
durante a tarde, nas regiões do Norte e do interior Centro.
Vento fraco (inferior a 15 km/h) predominando do quadrante sul,
soprando moderado (15 a 30 km/h) nas terras altas.
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal nas regiões do litoral oeste.
Pequena descida de temperatura nas regiões do interior Centro e Sul.

ESTADO DO MAR
Costa Ocidental: Ondas noroeste com 1 a 1,5 metros.
Temperatura da água do mar: 16ºC
Costa Sul: Ondas de sudoeste com 1 metro.
Temperatura da água do mar: 17ºC

TEMPERATURAS MÁXIMAS PREVISTAS:
PORTO - 19ºC
LISBOA - 21ºC
FARO - 22ºC

OS METEOROLOGISTAS: Pedro Reis Vieira/ Madalena Rodrigues

*Previsão para Sábado, 23 de Maio de 2009*

Céu geralmente muito nublado.
Aguaceiros e trovoadas.
Vento fraco (inferior a 15 km/h), podendo soprar temporariamente
com rajadas fortes da ordem dos 50 km/h.
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal.
Descida da temperatura máxima, sendo acentuada nas regiões do
interior.

ESTADO DO MAR:
Costa Ocidental: Ondas de noroeste com 1 a 1,5 metros.
Temperatura da água do mar: 16ºC
Costa Sul: Ondas de sudoeste com 1,5 metros, diminuindo
para 1 metro.
Temperatura da água do mar: 17ºC

*Previsão para Domingo, 24 de Maio de 2009*
Céu geralmente muito nublado, apresentando boas abertas no Algarve.

Aguaceiros.

Condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoadas.

Vento fraco (inferior a 15 km/h), tornando-se moderado

(15 a 30 km/h) de noroeste, durante a tarde no litoral oeste.

Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal.


O dia de hoje e  fim de semana prometem ......

no entanto o melhor CAPE está hoje a SW/W de Lisboa e no Sábado também ( RUN 00 Z).... 

Suspeito que no litoral muito dificilmente haverá trovoadas....irá ser do género trovoadas sim mas mais pelo interior...talvez a uns 50 km para o interior  elas já se formem...mas vamos aguardar...


----------



## LuisFilipe (22 Mai 2009 às 11:33)

É mais provavel que caia alguma chuva e trovoadas no Sábado. 

Domingo ja duvido.

E para quem gosta de chuva aproveitem bem este f-d-s , pois lá para o meio da semana parece que começa oficialmente o verão.. ( finalmente!)


----------



## Snifa (22 Mai 2009 às 11:46)

LuisFilipe disse:


> É mais provavel que caia alguma chuva e trovoadas no Sábado.
> 
> Domingo ja duvido.
> 
> E para quem gosta de chuva aproveitem bem este f-d-s , pois lá para o meio da semana parece que começa oficialmente o verão.. ( finalmente!)





A circulação de Leste para a semana que vem  já ganha muita consistência no GFS, é de esperar tempo quente ou mesmo muito quente com temperaturas próximas dos 40 graus no interior do Baixo Alentejo e de 30 graus ou mais em certas regiões do Litoral:








Oxalá não seja o rastilho para a ocorrência de fogos florestais, infelizmente tão frequentes em alturas destas....


----------



## stormy (22 Mai 2009 às 12:30)

o pico de intensidade em lisboa será na tarde de amanhã num periodo compreendido entre as 12 e as 00h


----------



## Gerofil (22 Mai 2009 às 12:32)

Snifa disse:


> A circulação de Leste para a semana que vem  já ganha muita consistência no GFS, é de esperar tempo quente ou mesmo muito quente com temperaturas próximas dos 40 graus no interior do Baixo Alentejo e de 30 graus ou mais em certas regiões do Litoral. Oxalá não seja o rastilho para a ocorrência de fogos florestais, infelizmente tão frequentes em alturas destas....



Os modelos também apontam para uma grande diferença de pressão entre o norte (altas pressões) e o sul (baixas pressões) da Península Ibérica, a partir de Terça-feira; ou seja, teremos alguns dias de vento moderado a forte do quadrante leste, com rajadas muito fortes nas terras altas.
Resumindo: tempo seco, com baixa humidade, temperaturas a subir e vento moderado a forte durante alguns dias = mais do que excelentes condições para a rápida propagação de incêndios, que deverão ter um risco muito elevado em praticamente todo o território de Portugal Continental.


----------



## AnDré (22 Mai 2009 às 12:45)

Voltando à «Guida».

O Estofex na previsão para as próximas horas, já dá alertas de trovoada para todo o Continente, com alguma severidade para as regiões do norte e interior centro, embora seja a partir da noite que se prevê o inicio de uma animação maior.
O IM como já foi dito, prevê possibilidade de aguaceiros e trovoadas para hoje à tarde nessas nestas regiões.
Isto, pesar de nem o GFS, nem o ALADIN, prever precipitação significativa para hoje.
Pode ser que hajam surpresas já hoje.








> *Iberia*
> 
> Ahead of the cut-off low, a cold front moves into Iberia during the period. To the north-east, strong daytime heating is expected to create inverted-v-profiles. Although low-level moisture is limited, CAPE will likely develop especially in the eastern and northern portions. *Initiation is most likely along the cold front over central Iberia in the afternoon hours.* Strong vertical wind shear will be favourable for supercells capable of producing large hail and also severe downbursts. *Thunderstorms may merge into mesoscale convective systems while moving north-eastwards given strong forcing during the night hours.*


----------



## LuisFilipe (22 Mai 2009 às 12:56)

Rajadas forte de leste? É muito raro isso aconjtecer por ca. 

Normalemnte o vento d eleste so vem de manha e é fraco. Depois de tarde o vento roda para norte, quase de certeza.


----------



## HotSpot (22 Mai 2009 às 12:56)

*GFS hoje 06Z*

Lisboa:






Setúbal:


----------



## Snifa (22 Mai 2009 às 13:17)

LuisFilipe disse:


> Rajadas forte de leste? É muito raro isso aconjtecer por ca.
> 
> Normalemnte o vento d eleste so vem de manha e é fraco. Depois de tarde o vento roda para norte, quase de certeza.



Aqui no Porto situações de circulação Leste no Verão bem marcada com gradiente de pressão significativa costumam dar rajadas de vento bastante altas  (de 50/70 km/h em especial durante a madrugada e manhã) baixos valores de humidade e , por vezes, o vento nem muda para Noroeste durante a tarde, nessas alturas o tempo é insuportavelmente quente e seco... chegando a temperatura a ultrapassar os 35 graus , nestas situações as noites  do Porto são das mais quentes de Portugal... Lembro-me de há uns anos atrás em que  eram 11 da noite e ainda estavam 31 graus....( a máxima tinha sido de 36 cº com circulação de Leste todo o dia).... por volta da meia noite  veio  de sueste uma grande trovoada ...enfim ...outros tempos.....


----------



## ajrebelo (22 Mai 2009 às 13:47)

boas

A Guiduxa já está a fazer das dela, nem que seja animar a comunidade  meteo 

Segundo os modelos do lightningwizard- convective weather maps para esta noite já vai ser possível ver algum aparato no mar.

21h


























00h


























manual em PDF dos mapas colocados e dos outros que estão disponíveis na pagina  

http://lightningwizard.estofex.org/ConvectiveWeatherMaps.pdf

abraços


----------



## YuRiSsS (22 Mai 2009 às 16:39)

É impressão minha ou vai passar ao lado ?

pelo: http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/satelite/index.jsp# Dá a impressão que está a subir, e não a vir direito a lisboa e alentejo.

Que se espera ?


----------



## Chingula (22 Mai 2009 às 16:52)

YuRiSsS disse:


> É impressão minha ou vai passar ao lado ?
> 
> pelo: http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/satelite/index.jsp# Dá a impressão que está a subir, e não a vir direito a lisboa e alentejo.
> 
> Que se espera ?



As imagens de satélite (em meteorologia) são uma ferramenta fundamental para o diagnóstico de uma situação...quanto a previsões só a muito curto prazo...e mesmo assim...
Vamos ter um "Bom Sábado"...
Cumpts


----------



## vitamos (22 Mai 2009 às 16:53)

YuRiSsS disse:


> É impressão minha ou vai passar ao lado ?
> 
> pelo: http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/satelite/index.jsp# Dá a impressão que está a subir, e não a vir direito a lisboa e alentejo.
> 
> Que se espera ?



Convém não esquecer que o sistema se encontra em rotação. Esse afastamento acaba por não se verificar se fores observando a  evolução em espaços de tempo mais pequenos nomeadamente em:
www.sat24.com

Vão-se sempre formando novas bandas fazendo evoluir a "frente" do sistema, ou seja, ele não se move como um bloco. Apesar de tudo o ponto mais intenso de entrada e a zona de maior formação de células convectivas é sempre difícil de prever ao pormenor


----------



## YuRiSsS (22 Mai 2009 às 16:58)

Obrigado pelo esclarecimento, já estou mais contente


----------



## Vince (22 Mai 2009 às 17:06)

Então eis que estamos nas vésperas da chegada ao continente dos efeitos desta depressão em altura com algum reflexo em superfície. Analisando diversos modelos, há muita coisa parecida embora haja discordâncias, sendo o Hirlam o mais dissonante. 


*Noite / Madrugada 18:00-06:00 *

Na noite e madrugada cenário parece ser de três zonas distintas:

* Uma faixa sul/norte de forte instabilidade no interior de Espanha, quase do sul de Espanha ao Golfo da Biscaia onde se poderá formar um SCM bastante intenso, penso que será a zona mais interessante do episódio.

* Outra zona ligada à anterior mas curvar pelo norte de Espanha que poderá incluir ou não o norte de Portugal rodando parte dessa instabilidade de Espanha para dentro do país onde aparentemente também poderá existir alguma organização importante embora pareça mais natural que seja na Galiza.

* E uma terceira zona que mais próxima do centro da depressão debaixo da bolsa de ar mais frio terá células a circular entre mar e terra pela Grande Lisboa ou redondezas com boa dose de aleatório.

Como é normal, só no satélite e radar em nowcasting é perceberemos como e aonde tudo se processa.


*GFS*







*ECM*








http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/previsaonumerica/index.jsp

*ALADIN*





http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/previsaonumerica/index.jsp

*HIRLAM*





http://www2.aemet.es/web/infmet/modnum/hirlam.html




*
Manhã e Tarde (06:00-24:00)*

O dia de sábado parece ser uma coisa mais ou menos generalizada em termos de localização mas ainda há diferenças entre modelos, por exemplo o Hirlam começa pelo Algarve e está bastante forte no norte.

*GFS*






*ECM*





http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/previsaonumerica/index.jsp

*ALADIN*





http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/previsaonumerica/index.jsp

*HIRLAM*





http://www2.aemet.es/web/infmet/modnum/hirlam.html


*
Domingo*

O Domingo parece estar reservado apenas para o interior norte e parte do centro e Minho embora o Hirlam tenha todo um timing diferente para a situação


*GFS*






*ECM*





http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/previsaonumerica/index.jsp

*Hirlam*





http://www2.aemet.es/web/infmet/modnum/hirlam.html



*CAPE/LI *

Uma animação do CAPE e LI no GFS da meia noite de hoje à meia noite de Domingo.







Os montantes de precipitação são no global relativamente modestos para além do SCM da Biscaia, mas penso que dada a presença de CAPE e LI eles estarão localmente subavaliados nos casos em que se forme ou não mais convecção. Será a grande dúvida neste momento, depois se vê.


----------



## nimboestrato (22 Mai 2009 às 18:35)

Vince disse:


> Então eis que estamos nas vésperas da chegada ao continente dos efeitos desta depressão em altura com algum reflexo em superfície...



E estamos muito bem.
E depois desta tua intervenção ainda estamos melhor,
porque devidamente informados.
Outrora ,há uns 30, 35 anos atrás 
quando já caminhava  nesta paixão mas muito só,
algumas tardes/noites de Maio surpreendiam .
Agora , com as novas tecnologias
que permitiram o avanço da previsão de uma forma notável 
e integrado nesta Comunidade,
as surpresas serão residuais.
Ainda assim , cá estaremos todos à espera do previsto
e sobretudo ainda e sempre,  da "surpresa" que tem sempre
lugar reservado nestas circunstâncias.
E hoje sim:
-hoje é dia para desejar a todos um "Bom fim de semana".
Está tudo pronto...( boas observações e bons relatos...)


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (22 Mai 2009 às 18:42)

Boa analise Vince...

Mas é certo que alguns modelos estão em completo desacordo, uns mais a sul e outros mais a norte... o nowcasting vai mais uma vez ditar as regras!!

É uma situação interessante, pois os focos de instabilidade são muito aleatórios tanto na região sul/centro e norte... mas todavia a situação mais importante vai-se passar em pleno mar(Golfo da Biscaia) onde para tirar partido só com um bom barco!!

Mas penso que as formações vão ser um pouco rapidas tanto na sua nascensa como na sua morte, e nesse periodo de tempo em que vivem podeão trazer algo dito severo, como granizo, fortes rajadas de vento associadas...

Acho que todos nós vamos assistir a belas formações dignas de fotografias e uns claro como tudo e no totoloto algo mais ou bem mais...

Apartir de agora, olhos postos no satélite e esperar para que a 'Guida' nos surpreenda... mas acho que isso já tem vindo acontecer... bastando olhar para os modelos que em vez de retirarem neste caso foi o contrario! continuam a colocar algo mais e cada vez mais interessante!!


----------



## stormy (22 Mai 2009 às 18:48)

aqui o MM5 do meteo.cat.


----------



## Aurélio (22 Mai 2009 às 21:26)

Boa noite !!
Há algum tempo que não escrevo, mas agora que surgiu alguma coisa para voc~es resolvi escrever.
Parece que o dia de amanhã será marcado pelas seguintes previsões.

Sábado: Ceu muito nublado com neblinas ou nevoeiros matinais que poderão persistir em alguns locais todo o dia. Possibilidade de periodos de chuva fraca ou aguaceiros fracos no litoral. Durante a tarde aguaceiros e trovoadas em especial nas regiões do Interior nomeadamente no interior Centro em que poderão ser localmente fortes. Boas abertas durante a tarde nas regiões do Litoral sul nomeadamente no Algarve.

Ou seja aqui no Algarve não espero absolutamente nada de nada ... em especial aqui no litoral algarvio onde me encontro !!

Já choveu aqui este mês .. não me lembro ???

E vão 9 meses abaixo da média !!
Mas a seca é absolutamente apenas meteorológica ... as barragens estão cheias !!


----------



## Chingula (22 Mai 2009 às 21:56)

Aurélio disse:


> Boa noite !!
> Há algum tempo que não escrevo, mas agora que surgiu alguma coisa para voc~es resolvi escrever.
> Parece que o dia de amanhã será marcado pelas seguintes previsões.
> 
> ...



Os modelos apontam para alguma precipitação, também no Algarve, embora fraca...mas a ocorrer precipitação este mês é só amanhã (Sábado) e possivelmente (?) no último dia (31).
Cumpts


----------



## Veterano (22 Mai 2009 às 23:27)

Chingula disse:


> Os modelos apontam para alguma precipitação, também no Algarve, embora fraca...mas a ocorrer precipitação este mês é só amanhã (Sábado) e possivelmente (?) no último dia (31).
> Cumpts



  Pela recente Run das 18Z do GFS, será amanhã que a chuva vai visitar todo o país, resta saber com que intensidade...


----------



## Snifa (23 Mai 2009 às 00:41)

Acabo de receber um e-mail de um amigo que vive a Norte de Madrid que diz que a trovoada por lá está horrivel...muita  chuva/ granizo, já há inundações e árvores tombadas, a frequência dos relâmpagos é assombrosa....:Uma grande tempestade!













e pelo satélite veem mais a caminho...

será que  aquela linha amanhã se vai deslocar mais para oeste e  nos vai atingir...ou fica só por Espanha?

parece que vai tudo para Norte....


----------



## Vince (23 Mai 2009 às 00:50)

Snifa disse:


> Acabo de receber um e-mail de um amigo que vive a Norte de Madrid que diz que a trovoada por lá está horrivel...muita  chuva/ granizo, já há inundações e árvores tombadas, a frequência dos relâmpagos é assombrosa....:Uma grande tempestade!



A configuração de tudo vem do encontro ao previsto pelo GFS, mas a severidade das células naquele faixa sulnorte em Espanha parece bastante superior ao previsto









Snifa disse:


> parece que vai tudo para Norte....



É a dúvida do momento. O GFS modela depois uma zona com alguma intensidade na Galiza amanhã de manhã, que no Aladin também passava pelo norte do país.







Aqui por Lisboa é mais ou menos o que esperava, pequenas células a circular de volta do centro da depressão e com alguma sorte uma outra outra passará aqui na madrugada e manhã.


----------



## Gongas (23 Mai 2009 às 02:59)

Para a zona de Coimbra alguma expectativa para esta noite ou amanhã??


----------



## Snifa (23 Mai 2009 às 10:59)

O centro da depressão está a Oeste da zona de Lisboa favorecendo uma circulação de S ou SE.

Vamos ver se com o evoluir das horas ( em especial durante a tarde) se formam células pecorrendo o País de Sul para Norte ou SE para NW: 







tenho alguma esperança!


----------



## Brunomc (23 Mai 2009 às 20:25)

Amanhã é a 2 volta das trovoadas


----------



## YuRiSsS (23 Mai 2009 às 20:37)

Eu não estou a conseguir analisar bem os satelites, mas é impressão minha, ou podemos ter animação pela noite dentro ?

Quais são as probabilidades de amanhã as trovoadas voltarem ? Principalmente no alentejo ?


----------



## DRC (23 Mai 2009 às 20:42)

YuRiSsS disse:


> Eu não estou a conseguir analisar bem os satelites, mas é impressão minha, ou podemos ter animação pela noite dentro ?
> 
> Quais são as probabilidades de amanhã as trovoadas voltarem ? Principalmente no alentejo ?



Para amanhã estão previstos aguaceiros, que poderão ser localmente fortes e com trovoada. Há que aguardar para ver onde é que as trovoadas se vão sentir.


----------



## Brunomc (23 Mai 2009 às 20:43)

> Eu não estou a conseguir analisar bem os satelites, mas é impressão minha, ou podemos ter animação pela noite dentro ?
> 
> Quais são as probabilidades de amanhã as trovoadas voltarem ? Principalmente no alentejo ?



penso que não vai haver nada durante a noite,as amostras de células  já estão a enfraquecer..falta calor


----------



## Lightning (23 Mai 2009 às 23:07)

O IM prolongou alguns dos seus alertas até às 0 horas deste Domingo.

Alguém me explica porquê, se o motor que gerava esta convecção (calor) não existe?


----------



## Vince (24 Mai 2009 às 12:26)

Hoje teremos mais um Domingo convectivo. O ténue reflexo em superfície e circulação da depressão que ontem estava centrada no cabo raso dilui-se numa zona alargada de baixas pressões relativas ao nível ibérico mas a depressão mantém-se com bastante identidade nos níveis médios e altos, centrando-se hoje sobre o interior norte onde estará alojada a bolsa de ar mais frio em altura.







*CAPE/LI 15z*






O índice de instabilidade LI e os valores de CAPE são bastante interessantes nalgumas zonas do norte pelo que o foco principal deverá ser o interior norte/centro e extremo litoral norte mas penso que poderemos assistir a uma alguma generalização mais para sul abrangendo também as zonas habitualmente mais favoráveis à convecção sendo aqui importante olhar para o fluxo e stormtrack e identificar possíveis zonas de disparo como montes ou montanhas ou zonas de convergência.


*Precipitação GFS*






*Precipitação ECM*






*Precipitação ALADIN*


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Mai 2009 às 12:53)

Deixando as trovoadas de parte que levam a que metade do país fique a chuchar no dedo, é de notar que a partir já de amanhã que a temperatura irá começar a subir, tendo o seu auge quarta e quinta, começando depois a descer, isto provavelmente devido a uma depressão que nos irá afectar no fds, mas esperemos até lá, agora apreciemos algum calor, e alguma nortada no litoral oeste


----------



## stormy (25 Mai 2009 às 12:09)

e continuam os devaneioslá para o fs o GFS divide o AA a meio ficando este com um nucleo nos açores e outro nas ilhas britanicas, este ultimo com movimento acelarado para NNE, para a escandinavia.
entre os açores e o continente surge um cavado que rapidamente se isola e forma-se uma depressao a W do continente que absorve outra vinda de oeste após a descida do AA para posiçoes tipicas do inverno.....isto anda muito estranho pois parece que as "weather patterns" no nosso hemisferio ainda nao estabilizaram na sua posição tipica para a estação e dai resulta a grande instabilidade que nos tem afectado nos ultimos 2 meses, ora verao, ora inverno, ora verao, ora inverno,etc e parece que vai continuar


----------



## nimboestrato (25 Mai 2009 às 12:36)

A bagagem com  que o AA se faz acompanhar ,para por cá se instalar não  parece lá  muito pesada.
Embora venha  com toda a sua pujança para esta semana,
tudo aponta que trará  só  roupagem  para uns quantos dias.
E se uns dizem que a transição será serena







[/URL][/IMG]

Outros afiançam que as mudanças na entrada do Junho 
serão mais radicais






[/URL][/IMG] 

Seja como for, a estabilidade da semana que ora começa ,parece 
limitada a 100/120 horas.
E como já se sabe que a partir desse horizonte as divergências agudizam-se
e os cenários entretanto bem vincados esfumam-se ao virar de uma nova actualização dos modelos , o mais aconselhável será apenas usufruir destes primeiros calores de ananases que se anunciam.
Logo se verá depois,  o que virá...


----------



## beachboy30 (25 Mai 2009 às 12:44)

stormy disse:


> e continuam os devaneioslá para o fs o GFS divide o AA a meio ficando este com um nucleo nos açores e outro nas ilhas britanicas, este ultimo com movimento acelarado para NNE, para a escandinavia.
> entre os açores e o continente surge um cavado que rapidamente se isola e forma-se uma depressao a W do continente que absorve outra vinda de oeste após a descida do AA para posiçoes tipicas do inverno.....isto anda muito estranho pois parece que as "weather patterns" no nosso hemisferio ainda nao estabilizaram na sua posição tipica para a estação e dai resulta a grande instabilidade que nos tem afectado nos ultimos 2 meses, ora verao, ora inverno, ora verao, ora inverno,etc e parece que vai continuar



Ora verão, ora inverno... Concordo plenamente... A única coisa que irrita é que esse Verão ocorra apenas durante a semana e o Inverno apareça ao fim de semana... Foi assim este fim de semana, deverá ser assim o próximo... E nos últimos anos o ciclo costuma ser este... Coincidências? Talvez... Mas que pessoalmente chateia chateia...


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Mai 2009 às 12:53)

stormy disse:


> .....isto anda muito estranho pois parece que as "weather patterns" no nosso hemisferio ainda nao estabilizaram na sua posição tipica para a estação e dai resulta a grande instabilidade que nos tem afectado nos ultimos 2 meses, ora verao, ora inverno, ora verao, ora inverno,etc e parece que vai continuar



Sim, é o Inverno interno, apenas com interrupções que duram 2/3 dias, isto é o pseudo-Verão (ou o que lhe queiram chamar) quando aparece...mas como diz o povo a esperança é a última a morrer, quem sabe ainda vamos ter calor que dure 1 semana este ano  até podemos vir a ter 40ºC mas não é por ser calor de longo-prazo, mas sim muito curto-prazo.


----------



## Vince (25 Mai 2009 às 13:02)

Mário Barros disse:


> Sim, é o Inverno interno, apenas com interrupções que duram 2/3 dias, isto é o pseudo-Verão (ou o que lhe queiram chamar) quando aparece...mas como diz o povo a esperança é a última a morrer, quem sabe ainda vamos ter calor que dure 1 semana este ano  até podemos vir a ter 40ºC mas não é por ser calor de longo-prazo, mas sim muito curto-prazo.



E quando tens dias de calor no Inverno (e em Portugal temos sempre bastante) queres dizer que é um pseudo Inverno por isso ? Este ano já tivemos uma onda de calor oficial e o Inverno nem uma de frio teve.


----------



## AnDré (25 Mai 2009 às 13:13)

Mário Barros disse:


> Sim, é o Inverno interno, apenas com interrupções que duram 2/3 dias, isto é o pseudo-Verão (ou o que lhe queiram chamar) quando aparece...mas como diz o povo a esperança é a última a morrer, quem sabe ainda vamos ter calor que dure 1 semana este ano  até podemos vir a ter 40ºC mas não é por ser calor de longo-prazo, mas sim muito curto-prazo.



Então mas não é isso que é normal num país plantado à beira mar, cuja temperatura da água não ultrapassa os 16-19ºC a oeste e que tem uma Andaluzia quente logo ao lado?
Quando o vento vem de este, torramos, quando vem de oeste, refrescamos.
E se o vento predominante até é de oeste, então deve ser por isso que apesar da temperatura média de verão ser 28ºC (em Lisboa), o número de dias com 25-26ºC é superior ao número de dias de 30-31ºC, embora o número de dias com temperatura >34ºC é maior do que < 22ºC.


----------



## Dan (25 Mai 2009 às 13:49)

Mário Barros disse:


> Sim, é o Inverno interno, apenas com interrupções que duram 2/3 dias, isto é o pseudo-Verão (ou o que lhe queiram chamar) quando aparece...mas como diz o povo a esperança é a última a morrer, quem sabe ainda vamos ter calor que dure 1 semana este ano  até podemos vir a ter 40ºC mas não é por ser calor de longo-prazo, mas sim muito curto-prazo.



Talvez o contrario esteja mais próximo da realidade do nosso país.

A definição de Verão que parece estar aqui a ser defendida nem nas regiões de clima desértico quente se encontra o ano inteiro.


----------



## stormy (25 Mai 2009 às 14:20)

Dan disse:


> Talvez o contrario esteja mais próximo da realidade do nosso país.
> 
> A definição de Verão que parece estar aqui a ser defendida nem nas regiões de clima desértico quente se encontra o ano inteiro.



eu quando me referia a verao/ inverno estava apenas a usar uma metafora
segundo a minha experiencia penso que  na 2 semana de maio e até finais de setembro inicios de outubro o normal é termos o AA na posição tipica de verao ou seja centrado nos açores e em crista até ao sul das ilhas britanicas , frança e alemanha. 
o que está a acontecer é que o AA anda ás voltas


----------



## AnDré (25 Mai 2009 às 16:28)

stormy disse:


> eu quando me referia a verao/ inverno estava apenas a usar uma metafora
> segundo a minha experiencia penso que  na 2 semana de maio e até finais de setembro inicios de outubro o normal é termos o AA na posição tipica de verao ou seja centrado nos açores e em crista até ao sul das ilhas britanicas , frança e alemanha.
> o que está a acontecer é que o AA anda ás voltas



Atenção que há regiões no continente onde a precipitação em Maio é igual ou mesmo superior à precipitação normal em Abril.
E Junho ainda é um mês de alguma precipitação, em especial na região do litoral norte, que é superior a 50-60mm.


----------



## stormy (25 Mai 2009 às 18:38)

AnDré disse:


> Atenção que há regiões no continente onde a precipitação em Maio é igual ou mesmo superior à precipitação normal em Abril.
> E Junho ainda é um mês de alguma precipitação, em especial na região do litoral norte, que é superior a 50-60mm.



sim...mas há imensa inconsistencia, já viste o constante sobe e desce brutal das temps que temos tido já devia andar tudo mais calmo e claro que de tempos a tempos podia chegar a ponta duma frente ao norte e ir largando alguma chuva fraca ou moderada mas nunca ter iso 15 hoje e amanhã ter iso 5 nos 850hpa isso é mais tipico de março-abril do que finais de maio
a run das 12 mantem a depressao a W do continente para o fs..................


----------



## psm (25 Mai 2009 às 20:33)

Venho aqui colocar algo que para esta altura de ano é de sonho para quem quer ver a Primavera se repetir outra vez na natureza.
 Explicando: é ver os passaros a e os animais fazerem a criação 2 vezes só o vi uma vez nos anos 80´s
Se esta saida do ECMWF se vier a concretizar tudo o que é prados e os terrenos iram continuar humidos por isso mais alimento.


http://www.ecmwf.int/products/forec...e!pop!od!oper!public_plots!2009052512!!!step/


----------



## stormy (25 Mai 2009 às 21:31)

psm disse:


> Venho aqui colocar algo que para esta altura de ano é de sonho para quem quer ver a Primavera se repetir outra vez na natureza.
> Explicando: é ver os passaros a e os animais fazerem a criação 2 vezes só o vi uma vez nos anos 80´s
> Se esta saida do ECMWF se vier a concretizar tudo o que é prados e os terrenos iram continuar humidos por isso mais alimento.
> 
> ...



isso é uma alarvidade duvido que metade do que os modelos inventam venha realmente a acontecer


----------



## Iceberg (25 Mai 2009 às 22:25)

Há tempos atrás coloquei aqui um tópico intitulado "Maio: mês das trovoadas", que depois foi convertido pela Administração do forum em "Climatologia das Trovoadas".

Naquele tópico tivemos espaço para relembrar e matar saudades dos nossos Maios de trovoada, com tempo já quente (sem exageros), mas suficiente para fazer despoletar a instabilidade diurna que, ao final do dia, transformava o céu em negrume e ensurdecia as nossa cabeças com valentes trovões ...

Hoje, e passado mais um Maio, aquele tempo de trovoadas quentes e torrres de nuvens majestosas continua apenas na nossa memória, pois este mês foi mais uma vez atípico, face a anos anteriores ...

Aliás, o clima, na minha modesta opinião, anda cada vez mais atípico, com vários estados de tempo em simultâneo, em todas as estações, sem olhar a calendários ou tradições ...

Razão tem o mestre Anthimio, quando diz, esqueçam as estações que aprenderam na escola, isso é coisa do passado ...


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Mai 2009 às 23:09)

Iceberg disse:


> Razão tem o mestre Anthimio, quando diz, esqueçam as estações que aprenderam na escola, isso é coisa do passado ...



Totalmente de acordo  sem dúvida que estamos em transicção para algo, agora o que ? ninguém sabe.


----------



## psm (25 Mai 2009 às 23:15)

Mário Barros disse:


> Totalmente de acordo  sem dúvida que estamos em transicção para algo, agora o que ? ninguém sabe.





Mario Barros que mudanças são essas? Para que nós no forum queremos saber. Em relação a este topico em questão e que é sobre previsões.


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Mai 2009 às 23:16)

psm disse:


> Mario Barros que mudanças são essas? Para que nós no forum queremos saber. Em relação a este topico em questão e que é sobre previsões.



Para uma época mais fria e seca.


----------



## Veterano (26 Mai 2009 às 09:35)

Tudo indica que a Primavera que hoje reentrou vai ser interrompida já no início da próxima semana, o modelo americano e o europeu estão em sintonia nesse aspecto.


----------



## Vince (26 Mai 2009 às 12:19)

Previsão do WRF/NNM12 (Meteoblue) para a Temperatura Máxima e fluxo (às 17h) nos próximos 6 dias incluindo hoje, apresentando uma significativa subida das temperaturas com o pico na 6ºfeira onde poderia rondar uns já incómodos 35ºC nalguns locais.


*TMax/streamlines (escala 4-35ºC)*







No sábado começam a descer com o pico na 4ªfeira, depois talvez um regresso à normalidade e após isso ainda há muita incerteza mas com alguma tendência para estar acima da média.

*Diagrama T850 (centro do país)*


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (26 Mai 2009 às 13:33)

Boas...

Segundo o Modelo da Meteogalicia há possibilidade de trovoadas para centro e sul do pais espalhando-se ao resto do pais:






 42h






  90h


----------



## vitamos (26 Mai 2009 às 13:49)

]ToRnAdO[;145977 disse:
			
		

> Boas...
> 
> Segundo o Modelo da Meteogalicia há possibilidade de trovoadas para centro e sul do pais espalhando-se ao resto do pais:



Embora presente nas figuras, é de salientar que se trata da previsão para as tardes de Quarta e Sexta feira respectivamente.

Existe de facto alguma probabilidade... Segundo o GFS o dia de sexta poderá ser potencialmente interessante. Mas aguardemos...


----------



## David sf (26 Mai 2009 às 13:51)

Vamos ter Cape elevado mas acho que não haverá muita humidade na atmosfera, dado que a circulação é de NE. Vai ser muito improvável que ocorram trovoadas nos próximos dias.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (26 Mai 2009 às 13:56)

David sf disse:


> Vamos ter Cape elevado mas acho que não haverá muita humidade na atmosfera, dado que a circulação é de NE. Vai ser muito improvável que ocorram trovoadas nos próximos dias.




Haverá uma fonte de humidade forte devido á entrada do Levante (SE/E)!

Este fluxo geralmente vem carregado de humidade enquanto as camadas medias estarão sequinhas que é o caso a 700hpa(pouca humidade relativa).


----------



## Snifa (26 Mai 2009 às 14:12)

Por vezes estas situações de vento levante de L /SE ao fazerem subir muito as temperaturas contribuem para convecção forte durante a tarde e ocasionalmente  as trovoadas atingem o litoral muitas vezes ainda em desenvolvimento, agora não sei se haverá humidade e instabilidade suficiente para as fazer despoletar.Lembro-me de algumas trovoadas ao fim da tarde no passado que surgiram de situações parecidas com esta.

Na minha opinião  não passará de uns dias quentes e secos com vento de levante por vezes forte em algumas regiões...e sem pinta de nuvem no céu ou então nuvens altas......mas aguardemos... deixemos o calor instalar-se e pode ser que para o fim da semana já possamos tirar melhores conclusões...


----------



## beachboy30 (26 Mai 2009 às 14:25)

Uma vez mais o "Verão" aparece durante a semana... para voltar a desaparecer no fim de semana... Faz falta a chuva, a humidade e o tempo fresco, sem dúvida, mas o ciclo podia inverter-se... "Inverno" durante a semana e "Verão" ao fim de semana... Para quem gosta de praia e trabalha durante a semana, este ciclo (que todos os anos tende a acontecer, coincidência ou não) chateia... A temperatura começa a subir já hoje e podia durar até Domingo... Mas não... Mal chega a 6ª feira parece que há algo que diz: "Fim de semana à porta, toca a descer a temperatura"... Acompanhando os modelos, até parece que o AA tem um comboio para apanhar para os lados da Escandinávia, tal é a rapidez com que passa por nós/Golfo da Biscaia... Tem de ser rápido mesmo, já que daqui a 3 dias vem o fim de semana e a temperatura tem de descer quase como que obrigatoriamente... 

P.S. - Foi só um desabafo perante os factos...


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Mai 2009 às 14:32)

beachboy30 disse:


> Uma vez mais o "Verão" aparece durante a semana... para voltar a desaparecer no fim de semana... Faz falta a chuva, a humidade e o tempo fresco, sem dúvida, mas o ciclo podia inverter-se... "Inverno" durante a semana e "Verão" ao fim de semana... Para quem gosta de praia e trabalha durante a semana, este ciclo (que todos os anos tende a acontecer, coincidência ou não) chateia... A temperatura começa a subir já hoje e podia durar até Domingo... Mas não... Mal chega a 6ª feira parece que há algo que diz: "Fim de semana à porta, toca a descer a temperatura"... Acompanhando os modelos, até parece que o AA tem um comboio para apanhar para os lados da Escandinávia, tal é a rapidez com que passa por nós/Golfo da Biscaia... Tem de ser rápido mesmo, já que daqui a 3 dias vem o fim de semana e a temperatura tem de descer quase como que obrigatoriamente...
> 
> P.S. - Foi só um desabafo perante os factos...




É mesmo isso


----------



## LuisFilipe (26 Mai 2009 às 14:38)

Parece me que o dia mais quente vai ser o de quinta feira, pois o vento vai vir todo o dia de leste


----------



## Snifa (26 Mai 2009 às 14:52)

LuisFilipe disse:


> Parece me que o dia mais quente vai ser o de quinta feira, pois o vento vai vir todo o dia de leste




Esse dia  será provavelmente  uma das raras ocasiões  em que  vento não irá mudar para NW aqui no Porto durante a tarde... talvez a máxima chegue por  aqui aos 31/32 graus....com humidades relativas bem baixas.... 

Temperaturas  já perto dos 40 cº no interior Alentejano e Ribatejo são possíveis....


----------



## Vince (26 Mai 2009 às 16:42)

beachboy30 disse:


> Uma vez mais o "Verão" aparece durante a semana... para voltar a desaparecer no fim de semana... Faz falta a chuva, a humidade e o tempo fresco, sem dúvida, mas o ciclo podia inverter-se... "Inverno" durante a semana e "Verão" ao fim de semana... Para quem gosta de praia e trabalha durante a semana, este ciclo (que todos os anos tende a acontecer, coincidência ou não) chateia... A temperatura começa a subir já hoje e podia durar até Domingo... Mas não... Mal chega a 6ª feira parece que há algo que diz: "Fim de semana à porta, toca a descer a temperatura"...



Há imensos estudos sobre o assunto como este por exemplo,  Detection of regional weekly weather cycles across Europe, procura por "Weekly Precipitation Cycle" ou por "Weekly Temperature Cycle" no Google. A maioria não encontrou nada na precipitação, alguns encontraram na temperatura, em que nos dias da semana há uma anomalia positiva com pico à 5ªfeira e no fim de semana uma negativa ao sábado, provavelmente devido à poluição e nas grandes zonas urbanas ou um qualquer padrão atmosférico que amplifica esse facto. Mas noutras regiões já pode ser de outra forma.

Mas são pequenas diferenças de décimas de grau quando existem, e nunca nessa perspectiva do "bom tempo" ou do "mau tempo". Isso é apenas a memória meteorológica a atraiçoar-te, em que só observamos aquilo que nos interessa ou que necessitamos esquecendo as outras. Acontece a todos nós, e não só com a meteorologia. Assim de memória parece-me que já houve várias situações este ano que aconteceu ao contrário.


----------



## LuisFilipe (26 Mai 2009 às 16:52)

Mas para já, as previsoes nao sao más para o fim de semana.

Vamos ter AA e o vento vem fraco de norte.


----------



## nimboestrato (27 Mai 2009 às 02:25)

beachboy30 disse:


> ... - Foi só um desabafo perante os factos...



E os factos,
sob a pressão dos teus desabafos ou 
quicá ,para dar consistência aos argumentos do Vince  ,
já se alteraram.
O Anticiclone "caloroso" , promete intromissão no fim de semana.
O que parecia à partida com fronteiras  bem delimitadas ,
prolonga-se agora em limbo veraneio ...
Prá semana?
Cada  cabeça (modelo de previsão),  cada sentença ...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (27 Mai 2009 às 03:04)

Aqui pelo forno da Estremadura os dias vão começar a revelar-se mais quentes já a partir de hoje, senão vejamos.







Talvez ainda venham a retirar algum calor, mas a maioria dos meteogramas apontam para valores deste género para o fim desta semana, por aqui.


----------



## Vince (27 Mai 2009 às 11:00)

No fim de semana haverá possibilidade de trovoada, provavelmente no interior norte centro, e entretanto vai-se consolidando a interessante depressão da próxima semana. Apesar de faltarem bastantes horas, todos os principais modelos já vão cozinhando em termos gerais a mesma coisa com as naturais diferenças de pormenor.







*Precipitação GFS*
1 Junho 00z - 5 Junho 00z







*Precipitação ECM*
1 Junho 00z - 5 Junho 00z


----------



## Snifa (27 Mai 2009 às 11:28)

O GFS nesta última actualização ( 06Z) já começa a tirar a instabilidade da próxima semana , o tira/põe normal a esta distância temporal... .... 

A depressão e respectiva frente atlântica que lhe vinha associada estão menos activas... a depressão é  colocada  agora mais a oeste de Lisboa às 144 horas...

de qualquer modo é uma situação que pode gerar alguma instabilidade sobre Portugal com aguaceiros e trovoadas....

aguardemos por novas actualizações..:assobio:


----------



## stormy (27 Mai 2009 às 14:45)

há ainda imensa inconsistencia...o GFS exagera o ECMWF tira e o ensemble cola tudo com cuspo.
aqui o ensemble para lisboa, com grandes divergencias já a partir de dia 31:



e a media da pressao atmosferica e geopotencial nos 500hpa:


----------



## LuisFilipe (27 Mai 2009 às 18:15)

Este pessoal do forum  para eles chovia e nevava o ano todo... voces nao se fartam? 

Bom tempo para o  fim de semana para ir ate a praia


----------



## stormy (27 Mai 2009 às 20:12)

LuisFilipe disse:


> Este pessoal do forum  para eles chovia e nevava o ano todo... voces nao se fartam?
> 
> Bom tempo para o  fim de semana para ir ate a praia



Claro que ás vezes nos fartamos....cada tempo sua estação
esta run das 12z do GFS já enfraqueceu e diminuio a estadia da depressao, que nao passará de outra guida......



ainda há muita inconsistencia..


----------



## DMartins (28 Mai 2009 às 00:15)

Gosto é desta previsão!
Ponto 1- Sem chuva... e chove...
Ponto 2- Que espécie de tempo é aquele no fim???


----------



## AnDré (28 Mai 2009 às 07:48)

A run das 0h do GFS aniquilou toda a precipitação prevista para a próxima semana. 





Afinal o verão promete instalar-se por mais do que dois o três dias.


----------



## stormy (28 Mai 2009 às 10:12)

AnDré disse:


> A run das 0h do GFS aniquilou toda a precipitação prevista para a próxima semana.
> 
> Afinal o verão promete instalar-se por mais do que dois o três dias.



já era de esperar as previsões apontavam para muita fruta, num cenario mais tipico de março-abril do que de finais de maio
já é normal que as weather patterns começem a estabilizar na sua posiçao estival
agora é sempre a adiar a festa....o que poderá acontecer ( espero que venha mesmo a acontecer) é a formação de nucleos de ar frio em altura resultantes de curvaturas no jet ( restos de frentes frias ou depressoes) que deem origem ás trovoadas de verao


----------



## beachboy30 (28 Mai 2009 às 10:37)

Bem, parece que o meu desabafo de há 3 dias deu resultado...  Mas não era preciso tanto... Eu apenas tinha pedido um fim de semana na sequência da semana de calor para que aqueles que trabalham durante a semana e gostam de dar uns mergulhos (eu! ) também terem direito a qualquer coisa... Mas pelos vistos o meu desabafo prolongou esse calor inclusive para o início da semana que vem...  Embora bastante mais ameno, com brisas marítimas de oeste/sudoeste durante o dia mais junto à praia, já a começar no Sábado, o que vai aos poucos fazer descer a temperatura e aumentar a humidade relativa... Nada como um belo bafo de E/NE na praia para se ir ao banho vezes e vezes seguidas...


----------



## Veterano (28 Mai 2009 às 10:41)

beachboy30 disse:


> Mas pelos vistos o meu desabafo prolongou esse calor inclusive para o início da semana que vem...  Embora bastante mais ameno, com brisas marítimas de oeste/sudoeste durante o dia mais junto à praia, já a começar no Sábado, o que vai aos poucos fazer descer a temperatura e aumentar a humidade relativa... Nada como um belo bafo de E/NE na praia para se ir ao banho vezes e vezes seguidas...



  O problema vai ser para quem estiver no interior do país, mais concretamente na zona da Serra da Estrela. Aí a brisa marítima não chega de certeza. Gostava de saber com que nos vamos defrontar...


----------



## miguel (28 Mai 2009 às 12:50)

Os dias mais quentes penso que poderão ser de sexta a domingo devido a um enfraquecimento do vento e a isos mais altas durante esses dias...hoje parece estar a querer prolongar também o calor para o inicio da semana o que não era mostrado por exemplo ontem, vamos ver se assim é! Quanto a trovoadas no fim de semana está muito difícil! já seria difícil por falta de ar frio em altura(500hpa) apenas restava o CAP/LI hoje nem isso resta!! Tempo quente, seco e pouco ventoso é o que nos resta  

PS: Post Nº *5,000*


----------



## Vince (28 Mai 2009 às 13:10)

Grande reviravolta ou o exemplo de como uma pequena mudança pode ter enormes implicações. O facto da depressão já não se encostar ao continente ou mesmo que seja apenas o atraso desse cenário tem consequências enormes no curto prazo. 
Já não desce a temperatura como estava previsto já para Domingo e já poderá não chover durante a próxima semana.
*
Antes e depois*, no dia 1 haveria uma queda na T850 que já não está prevista nessa altura.






Um exemplo das implicações. A previsão para o próximo Domingo do NNM12 há apenas 2 dias atrás e a mais recente:






Veremos como evolui, pode ser que ainda faça marcha-atrás.


----------



## stormy (28 Mai 2009 às 14:27)

Vince disse:


> Grande reviravolta ou o exemplo de como uma pequena mudança pode ter enormes implicações.
> Veremos como evolui, pode ser que ainda faça marcha-atrás.



nao acredito numa volta atras, vince
aqui o ensemble das 06z para lis:


----------



## Costa (28 Mai 2009 às 14:39)

Vince disse:


>



Vince de onde tiras estes gráficos?


----------



## Vince (28 Mai 2009 às 16:52)

Costa disse:


> Vince de onde tiras estes gráficos?



http://my.meteoblue.com/my/ (requer registo)


----------



## miguel (28 Mai 2009 às 18:13)

miguel disse:


> Os dias mais quentes penso que poderão ser de sexta a domingo devido a um enfraquecimento do vento e a isos mais altas durante esses dias...hoje parece estar a querer prolongar também o calor para o inicio da semana o que não era mostrado por exemplo ontem, vamos ver se assim é! Quanto a trovoadas no fim de semana está muito difícil! já seria difícil por falta de ar frio em altura(500hpa) apenas restava o CAP/LI hoje nem isso resta!! Tempo quente, seco e pouco ventoso é o que nos resta
> 
> PS: Post Nº *5,000*



A run das 12 mantém praticamente intocável aquilo que eu disse esta manha! o tempo quente vai se aguentar em principio até segunda...mas tudo depende do que faz a depressão que se encontra para a semana a NO...Vou falar agora de uma tendência que se tem mantido e esta run das 12 a mostra de novo que é para uma possível "onda de calor" a partir de 7 ou 8 de Junho...mas ainda é cedo para falar nisso e muito menos em onda de calor.


----------



## Mjhb (28 Mai 2009 às 22:18)

Concordo plenamente com o Miguel.


----------



## stormy (29 Mai 2009 às 10:26)

a run do GFS das 00z:


----------



## nimboestrato (29 Mai 2009 às 12:23)

Vince disse:


> Grande reviravolta ou o exemplo de como uma pequena mudança pode ter enormes implicações...



Os vários modelos esta semana "fintaram-nos" bem.
Ainda na passada terça-feira todos os modelos apontavam uma depressão
a Oeste da Península Ibérica que iria seguramente afectar-nos,
ainda que estivesse por quantificar com que contornos , mas à qual já não
escaparíamos com a entrada de Junho:
GFS na terça-feira :





[/URL][/IMG]
GFS hoje:





[/URL][/IMG]

ECM na terça:





[/URL][/IMG]
ECM hoje:





[/URL][/IMG]

UKMO na terça:





[/URL][/IMG]
UKMO hoje:





[/URL][/IMG]

E por aí fora. Com o GME e o GEM a mesma coisa .

Ou seja , há um denominador comum,que consiste 
no "recuo" da depressão um pouco mais para Oeste mas 
o suficiente para no caso da Ibéria fazer toda a diferença.
(e já agora, no caso dos Açores também).
Que variáveis não foram quantificadas, na altura, por ninguém? 
Ainda bem que às vezes os modelos nos "fintam" ou "são fintados".
Se assim não fosse para onde seguiria o encanto e fascínio destas coisas da previsão do tempo?
E que seria deste tópico?...


----------



## stormy (29 Mai 2009 às 14:24)

o calor a manter-se e a instabilidade a ser constantemente adiada....



curiosamente hoje de tarde há previsao de precipitação, muito pouca, insignificante... mas já vejo alguns cumulus humilis a desenvolverem-se na zona de lisboa


----------



## AnDré (29 Mai 2009 às 16:52)

stormy disse:


> curiosamente hoje de tarde há previsao de precipitação, muito pouca, insignificante... mas já vejo alguns cumulus humilis a desenvolverem-se na zona de lisboa



A run das 12h a sair de momento, aumentou significativamente o CAPE e o LI para a zona de Coruche, para o fim da tarde de hoje.





No entanto não está prevista precipitação.

O que é certo é que tem havido um desenvolver de nebulosidade a sudeste de Setúbal.





Vamos a ver no que dá.


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Mai 2009 às 22:15)

Parece que sempre vamos ter uma depressão para a semana  sempre vai permitir refrescar o ambiente


----------



## miguel (29 Mai 2009 às 23:40)

O calor vai sendo prolongado aos poucos e tempo mais fresco só a partir de quarta com a chegada dessa depressão...até lá dias muito quentes e com pouco vento...novas máximas do ano vão ser feitas em muitos locais até terça


----------



## Skizzo (30 Mai 2009 às 19:07)

miguel disse:


> O calor vai sendo prolongado aos poucos e tempo mais fresco só a partir de quarta com a chegada dessa depressão...até lá dias muito quentes e com pouco vento...novas máximas do ano vão ser feitas em muitos locais até terça




Penso que hoje será o dia mais quente, com as temperaturas a descer lentamente até quarta


----------



## Mário Barros (31 Mai 2009 às 21:20)

E pronto, alguém deixou a porta do frigorifico aberta, lá vem o "frio" a rolar por aí abaixo


----------



## Veterano (31 Mai 2009 às 22:55)

Mário Barros disse:


> E pronto, alguém deixou a porta do frigorifico aberta, lá vem o "frio" a rolar por aí abaixo



  Boa notícia para quem trabalha ou estuda, durante a semana bem pode refrescar o ambiente, e no fim-de-semana mais calor será bem-vindo.


----------



## nimboestrato (1 Jun 2009 às 05:04)

Há  uma semana atrás, quem afiançava que Junho entraria com todo este vigor caloroso?
Em sete dias, tanto que se alterou.
Às vezes, ainda assim acontece.
Por vezes, a surpresa ainda mora no virar da esquina.
E convenhamos: -Que bom que assim aconteça.
O que aí vem para as próximas 100 horas parece ser mais consensual
e consequentemente sem segredos:
Ainda e sempre uma depressão a noroeste/oeste ,que  de tanto ter sido anunciada na abordagem à Ibéria, parece finalmente decidida nesse desiderato.
Os dias que foi adiada ,parecem agora uma inevitabilidade.
Descida gradual das temperaturas e até algumas precipitações .
Mais a noroeste.
Mas até lá ,ainda quedam muitas horas de Verão  e até já se começa a
vislumbrar mais Verão ,  depois desse mais que provável (esporádico) cenário...
Lá estou eu a ir mais além do razoável...


----------

